# Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit 2012



## broadonrod

The *2nd annual Texas Swordfish Seminarand* *"Everyday Heroes"**Disabled Veterans Benefit* will be *March 24,* 2012 :flag:.......*BIGGER AND BETTER* *THAN EVER !!!! Last year was a huge success raising right at $80,000.00....* Last years donations bought the* Everyday Heroes a new van* and we hope to double that this year !!!!! Your admission gets you a door prize ticket..._*One door prize will be an* _*Invitation to fish as a guest on our 52' Viking THE BOOBY TRAP on one of our offshore adventures !!!! *We have a web site you can go to that will be updated on a daily basis*www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* ... The web site has some info on it now and will be updated even on an hourly basis at times as we get closer to the Seminar date... We are going to do our best this year to make sure everyone that attends feels confident they can *GET TIGHT on Swordfish* *day or night* .... The *Booby Trap Fishing Team* along with* Holden Roofing Inc.* will be putting on the seminar and *Everyday Heroes Benifit* :flag:and it will be hosted by and held at beautiful *SURFSIDE MARINA* in Surfside Texas same location as last year... The* "Get Tight Lil Suckas" Kids fishing tournament* was a big hit last year so we are planning that again for sure ( all tackle furnished ).......... We will be looking for and listing Sponsors as we go and just from what we are hearing it looks like we have some really good ones stepping up already... Most of last years sponsors have been asking off and on all year about the seminar so Im really *hoping to double or triple the funds raised for the benefit in 2012* !!!! The *Everyday Heroes* will have the van they purchased last year at the seminar and I can't wait to see it.... What a great cause to give back to those who gave so much for us !!!! We plan on having Food, live entertainment, lots of great raffle items, live auction, silent auction, Kids fishing tournament, lots of venders with all kinds of tackle and boating equiptment... *The Booby Trap Fishing Team and friend RJ Boyle* *of South Florida* *will be answering questions, rigging swordfish baits, discussing depths and areas to fish for monster swordfish... Daytime and nighttime techniques !!! Rj is a great swordfisherman and artist well known for swordfishing and swordfish bill art up and down the east coast...*Weather you have caught swordfish or not in the Gulf of Mexico you don't want to miss this one :spineyes:.... We are going to spread out with more people and getting more info to the crowd than last years seminar and hope everyone gets tight on every drop !!! For those of you that attend and don't know anything about swordfishing -- You will-- and for those of you already catching swordfish -- we will do our best to try and show you how to catch more







... Once again the website is up it is only one page today, we will be adding information to it day to day and hour by hour until the day of the 2nd annual seminar and benefit .. See the website www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for more info... The email address is [email protected] it is also listed on the site for or sponsors or you can call Holden Roofing at 281-344-9083 with any questions.... *The day will begin at 10:00 am Saturday March 24th and end around 10:00 pm or when ever*







... *Hope to see everyone there.* :flag:*Admission will be* *$20.00 for adults and $5.00 for kids same as last year and the kids tournament is free. Space will be limited so if you want to set up a booth as a sponsor or attend the seminar we will get you the info soon to buy your tickets early... We will be posting many more details as we go !!!!! A special Thanks to Mont here on 2cool* *for letting us post this event here again on your Great Site !!!!! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab, Capt. Jeff, Capt Shayne/dotcom, Capt. Travis, Capt Bill, Capt. Rory and the rest of the Booby Trap Fishing Team ..... *_*Now im just wondering what all i have forgot to add LOL... Lets Get Tight Suckas !!!! :flag:**100% of all proceeds go to* *Everyday Heroes* *!!*_


----------



## broadonrod

*



*


----------



## crawfishking

Thanks for getting this up!


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## Chase This!

Right on. Should be fun.


----------



## cgmorgan06

Gad theres a date set. Looks like we can put it on the calendar now and hopefully make it.


----------



## broadonrod

*Capt. Jeff Left, Capt. Ahab Center, Capt. Shayne/ Dotcom right* Here is a pic of part of our Booby Trap Crew that will be at the Seminar !!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Tyler Edwards my nephew our Junior member of the Booby Trap Crew will be at the seminar talking about the swordfish he fought 18 hours out of the 23 hour battle...1:00pm in the afternoon, Sunset , Midnight, and the crack of dawn the next day Tyler was still at it :headknock...


----------



## broadonrod

How did I get stuck with the hand crank reel in the sun and Capt. Travis gets the LP in the shade?


----------



## Mont

Brett, remind me around the first part of March and I will put a sticky on this for y'all. Unfortunately, I won't be able to personally attend. I am running the Texas Mile that weekend. It sounds like it's going to be highly informative and it's for a great cause. Thanks for putting it together again.


----------



## hilton

Hilton's, the Official Fish Forecasting Service of Surfside Marina, will of course be there as a supporting sponsor again this year!

We can get some large flat screens to display the charts which I believe will solve the problems we had last year.

Way to go Capt. Ahab - a great event for a great cause!

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Savage Rods

Savage Rods plans on being there again this year. It was great meeting some new friends and seeing old friends there last year, and look forward to meeting some more new friends. We plan on giving some prizes away this year at the event, we'll finalize with Brett shortly. And also looking forward to some more learnings from the seminar.

Thanks for doing this Brett, and all for a good cause.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore

Can't wait for the seminar! This is a great event for an even greater cause. Was there last year and am hoping to be there again this year. My wife is pregnant with the newest member of our crew and he is do to be here on march 19th! I'll be giving her spicy foods and caster oil to hurry things along so that I'm free on the 24th!!!


----------



## broadonrod

:bounce: Hello ..... *We are getting smashed with donation and vender questions* !!!! We have changed some of the wording on the website and will return your Emails ASAP....* WOW*!!! Thanks to all the Great People here on 2cool it looks like we are going to have a lot of nice stuff for the raffles, auction already !!!! I promise we will contact all of you and return emails as soon as we get a few minutes.. When you do email us please leave a Phone # to contact you in the evening... *I will also start posting sponsors that are making the donations like we did last year* :dance:...* Please call us at 281-344-9083* *if you have any questions about setting up a booth at the seminar or donating items for auction or money to the "Every Day Heroes" *...* This is going to be a blast !!!!!* *Thanks Brett/ Capt. Ahab :smile:*


----------



## Disco Lady

Pretty work y'all :cheers::cheers:

DL


----------



## Disco Lady

Awesome...!! work Brett & Booby Trap! crew..:work::work:


DL


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> Awesome...!! work Brett & Booby Trap! crew..:work::work:
> 
> DL


 Thanks DL... Hope to see ya there !!! Bring your buddies from good ol South Florida and lets get some story telling started :cheers:..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

REEL NAUTI offshore said:


> Can't wait for the seminar! This is a great event for an even greater cause. Was there last year and am hoping to be there again this year. My wife is pregnant with the newest member of our crew and he is do to be here on march 19th! I'll be giving her spicy foods and caster oil to hurry things along so that I'm free on the 24th!!!


*Congrats to you and your wife !!! Hope to see ya there... We have alot better plan for this year on getting the info out at the seminar.... We plan on having several rigging tables and my crew will be there answering any question we can !!! We are very excited... Once again we will be getting back to answering Emails ASAP... At least we have a little more than 2 weeks to put this thing together this year LOL..... Anyone that wants to donate anything to the "Everyday Heroes" benefit the auction and raffles raised us the most money last year !!! Please email us at [email protected] and leave a # for us to call you back or call us at 281-344-9083 .. Our web site has some info also www.boobytrapfishingteam.com ..







Thanks Brett/Capt. Ahab :smile:*


----------



## Go Man Go

I'm in, send me a ticket.


----------



## Chase This!

Go Man Go said:


> I'm in, send me a ticket.


Don't you already hold the state record? What's next, a Nickel???


----------



## broadonrod

*







Our first Thanks is in order !!!!!* *Last year we through this thing in the air just to see where it would fall ...* *Surfside Marina* *stepped up and said ( We Gotcha Covered ) So in 2 short weeks with their help the entire Seminar and Benefit fell into place BIGGER and BETTER than we could have imagined... They hosted the Seminar at the Marina, ended up selling ticket, getting several sponsors, well I could go on and on !!!! I want to say before we even get started here.... Thank You Surfside Marina for hosting the 2nd Annual Swordfish Seminar !!!! With out people like ya'll suporting the Event last year it wouldn't have happened and I would not dare try it again without ya'll again as part of the team this year LOL...*







...* Get ready for a the Biggest and best Swordfish Seminar ever and lets raise these Veterans some Van money !!!!!! What would you excpect from the nicest, finest, cleanest Sportfishing Marina on the Texas coast !!! Thanks you Surfside Marina from the Booby Trap Fishing Team and The Everyday Heroes !!!! Nice having those scales there too!!! Now let Get Tight Suckas !!! Capt. Ahab* :flag: *http://www.surfside-marina.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

:flag: *This is getting good !!!!** Can't wait to post the Sponsors !!!*I can't believe what some people are donating already to the *Swordfishing Seminars "Everyday Heroes"* benefit !!!!!* The raffle and auction are going to be OFF THE CHAIN !!!!!!**I still havn't gotten back to a lot of people with Sponsor questions but I am going trough them as fast as posible... What a great bunch of people I have talked to the last couple of days from Florida, Louisiana, and piles of Texans stepping up fast !!!!! I promise if you have emailed to be a sponsor I will get back to you soon...We just want to keep everything straight and are working on the Seminar and Benefit most of the day and night now....* Thanks for your patience !!!!!!* To Become a sponsor or purchase tickets email **[email protected]** or call 281-344-9083 or go to our website* *www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Thanks again Brett/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> :flag: *This is getting good !!!!** Can't wait to post the Sponsors !!!*I can't believe what some people are donating already to the *Swordfishing Seminars "Everyday Heroes"* benefit !!!!!* The raffle and auction are going to be OFF THE CHAIN !!!!!!**I still havn't gotten back to a lot of people with Sponsor questions but I am going trough them as fast as posible... What a great bunch of people I have talked to the last couple of days from Florida, Louisiana, and piles of Texans stepping up fast !!!!! I promise if you have emailed to be a sponsor I will get back to you soon...We just want to keep everything straight and are working on the Seminar and Benefit most of the day and night now....* Thanks for your patience !!!!!!* To Become a sponsor or purchase tickets email **[email protected]** or call 281-344-9083 or go to our website* *www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Thanks again Brett/Capt. Ahab*


*:work: OK here is one for starters... Our fishing friends from Florida are back !!!* *You have all seen what an LP can do...* *We were going to wait to post sponsors but thought I would post one... I still have alot of emails to return thanks again for your patience !!!* *We are getting some great items in CHECK THIS OUT !!! LP has donated an LP 1200 and WISHBONE ROD COMBO !!!!! If your thinking about Swordfishing, Grouper fishing, Tile fishing anything to do with Deepdropping this is it !!!! I can't imagine having a better set up !!! This is as first class as it gets !!! Dropping to Swords at 1600'-2000' or pounding the Tiles at 1200' :spineyes:... All I can say is Thank You LP for donating this set up to the Swordfish Seminars "EVERYDAY HEROES" and suporting disabled Veterans !!!!! :flag: This will be a raffle item GOOD LUCK !!!! I will be posting many more items that LP has donated this is far from all of it !!!! Tim you and the people at LP are Top notch !!!!! Thanks Brett /Capt. Ahab and The EVERYDAY HEROES !!!!!!!







http://www.lindgren-pitman.com/*


----------



## Calmday

Bret would there be any chance of videoing the presentation for us guys stuck over seas? I have convinced one of the guys that I fish with here in Perth to target some swards but none of us really have a clue as to what we are doing. I know that you are the man and I sure would like to have just a little of your knowledge.


----------



## broadonrod

Calmday said:


> Bret would there be any chance of videoing the presentation for us guys stuck over seas? I have convinced one of the guys that I fish with here in Perth to target some swards but none of us really have a clue as to what we are doing. I know that you are the man and I sure would like to have just a little of your knowledge.


Thanks... I may just head that way and go fishing with you .... We have been talking about a video for a while so it is possible... Pm me your email my brother... Or email me at [email protected]... Thanks Brett


----------



## wacker

Wow, Coming together fast Bret. :clover:


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> Wow, Coming together fast Bret. :clover:


Yes Sr.... We have been working hard the last week and trying to keep a handle on it But I get to excited when we start getting things for the benefit to raffle off!!! Looks like its going to be another banner year for the Everyday Heroes!!! Give me a call my brother if you have time may get you to through a little of your knowledge into the seminar  ..... You have defiantly proven your skills at Sea and sure you would bring some great things to the table!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Man, the event blew me away last year and provided a most honorable effort for those that have kept us safe and free. 

I am looking forward to learning and honoring those that I owe,

AGF


----------



## broadonrod

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Man, the event blew me away last year and provided a most honorable effort for those that have kept us safe and free.
> 
> I am looking forward to learning and honoring those that I owe,
> 
> AGF[/QUOTE Can't wait bro see ya there !!! Get Tight Sucka !!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Booby Trap! Y'all are awesome Sucka!!!'


God Bless Texas!
DL:texasflag


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Looks Awesome!!!!*

Can't wait to come and meet and learn from some of the best Texas has to offer. I missed last years and I will not miss this years.
Thanks to all of you that ore making the effort for us and all the people being helped by this great event.

Josh
:flag:
Is the greatest country on earth!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Can't wait to come and meet and learn from some of the best Texas has to offer. I missed last years and I will not miss this years.
> Thanks to all of you that ore making the effort for us and all the people being helped by this great event.
> 
> Josh
> :flag:
> Is the greatest country on earth!


*Thanks !!! We have been getting alot of calls and emails wondering if we are going to add anything in about Tile fishing, Blue Marlin, and other fishing techniques... The answer is yes... We are focusing on Swordfishing but will have a table or 2 set up just for answering questions on just about anything we can help with fishing the gulf... Grant who has fished with us many times and runs the boat "Justified" will be at a table talking nothing but TILEFISH:dance:... Our plan is to have several tables set up to spread out the seminar alot better than last year and some of those tables just answering questions... Over the last few years Tile Fish have become very popular and there are plenty of them out there.. The way we see it is your already out there swordfishing with lots of tiles in the same area, may as well knock out some tiles for the table and they are super easy and fun to catch... Thanks Grant for taking over the Tilefish Booth :bounce:... We will also go over our billfish spread, hooks,tackle and a few things like that im sure at Capt. Jeffs and Dotcoms table !!! We recieved a couple of more great raffle and auction items today I will be posting sponsors soon !!!! We are still looking for more Donations and auction items for the Disabled Veterans







"Everyday Heroes" Benefit







 so keep them coming and keep watching this thread for the items that have been donated !!!! If you have any questions about donating anything at all go to our website @ **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com**or contact us at 281-344-9083 ask for Brett Can't Wait !!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is a picture of my buddy RJ (left) with a BIG sword he caught this year !!! He is our special guest at the seminar and plans on working one of the rigging tables...He will be rigging swordfish baits for everyone to see during the seminar and answering all kinds of tackle questions....:dance: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *:work: OK here is one for starters... Our fishing friends from Florida are back !!!* *You have all seen what an LP can do...* *We were going to wait to post sponsors but thought I would post one... I still have alot of emails to return thanks again for your patience !!!* *We are getting some great items in CHECK THIS OUT !!! LP has donated an LP 1200 and WISHBONE ROD COMBO !!!!! If your thinking about Swordfishing, Grouper fishing, Tile fishing anything to do with Deepdropping this is it !!!! I can't imagine having a better set up !!! This is as first class as it gets !!! Dropping to Swords at 1600'-2000' or pounding the Tiles at 1200' :spineyes:... All I can say is Thank You LP for donating this set up to the Swordfish Seminars "EVERYDAY HEROES" and suporting disabled Veterans !!!!! :flag: This will be a raffle item GOOD LUCK !!!! I will be posting many more items that LP has donated this is far from all of it !!!! Tim you and the people at LP are Top notch !!!!! Thanks Brett /Capt. Ahab and The EVERYDAY HEROES !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lindgren-pitman.com/*


HERE IS A PIC FOR YA lol..


----------



## broadonrod

*Getting caught up on returning the sponsor emails ~!!!! What a bunch of great people we are hearing from !!!!!!! The Everyday Heroes are going to have a great year thanks to all of ya'll great 2coolers !!!!!!! We will start posting sponsors soon !!!! Thanks Brett/ Capt. Ahab 



*


----------



## were bit

*knots*

be glad to help....your friend danny


----------



## broadonrod

*Lots of people and businesses steping up !!!!! I want to thank Barry Shaneyfelt SR and JR !!!!!!!!!! These guys have busted their tales !!!! Last year they stepped up and brought in several MAJOR sponsors and devoted there life to the Everyday Heroes Benefit from the minute they found out about it !!!! They did all the BBQ ++++ last year and I can't even start to figure how much this Father/ Son team brought to the benefit !!!! Long story short they were the first people I called this year and they have been at it nonstop again !!!! Everyday I call these guys they just keep telling me what they have got done and what they have to bring or who they have coming and what they have got donated and , and , and LOL !!! We can't thank you enough guys we couldn't do this without ya'll !!!!!!!!!! This father son team was sent from Heaven and The Everyday Heroes are lucky to have them a part of this !!!!! Thank a million Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Outcast

Hey Brett, Charter Lakes is in again this year! What a great program! I'll be contacting you soon!

Thanks,
Brice


----------



## broadonrod

Outcast said:


> Hey Brett, Charter Lakes is in again this year! What a great program! I'll be contacting you soon!
> 
> Thanks,
> Brice


Cool !!! Give me a ring my brother !!! We are going to build a sponsor page soon I knew you would be in... We haven't even started calling on sponsors really and looks like we are already ahead of last year... :doowapsta*Thanks for your suport Brice* !!! To become a sponsor visit our website at _*www.boobytrapfishingteam.com*_ Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *Lots of people and businesses steping up !!!!! I want to thank Barry Shaneyfelt SR and JR !!!!!!!!!! These guys have busted their tales !!!! Last year they stepped up and brought in several MAJOR sponsors and devoted there life to the Everyday Heroes Benefit from the minute they found out about it !!!! They did all the BBQ ++++ last year and I can't even start to figure how much this Father/ Son team brought to the benefit !!!! Long story short they were the first people I called this year and they have been at it nonstop again !!!! Everyday I call these guys they just keep telling me what they have got done and what they have to bring or who they have coming and what they have got donated and , and , and LOL !!! We can't thank you enough guys we couldn't do this without ya'll !!!!!!!!!! This father son team was sent from Heaven and The Everyday Heroes are lucky to have them a part of this !!!!! Thank a million Capt. Ahab*


*Barry just called and let us know MOODY NATIONAL BANK is back in also and and all I can say is WOW !!! Can't wait to post up the sponsors !!!*


----------



## papotanic36

Sounds like another good time!!! 
Will be there to support!
Bill Platt


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok... Before I start posting all these Sponsors... I Want to also Thank Rory Starling for all his hard work last year.... He has started all over again this year getting more sponsors and helping get things together !!!! Thanks Rory for putting in so much time my brother !!! Im going to try to start posting some of our sponsors alittle at a time this thing is blowing up into a huge event !!!! All I can say is there are alot of great people out there suporting these Veterans and Thanks !!! I don't even know where to start..........:doowapsta Ok today I talked to Ron Bartee and family and they ask what can we do to help out in the Benefit.... I told them a little about what we were trying to accomplish and BOOM !!!! Last year I called them last minute and they sent us a check for 1000.00 with out even blinking an eye and said they would like to be part of the benefit if we did it again... Long story short Ron Bartee has a 52' Viking called the POLE DANCER in Isla Mujeres Mexico and his Fishing Team combined with the Families Business "Main Event Custom Screenprinting & Embroider (281)-762-0854" here in Richmond Tx. has donated :work: 1000 Seminar Shirts :work: to the Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Hereos" Benefit !!!!!







These shirts are going to be off the hook !!!!! We will be selling the shirts at the Seminar and 100% of the money will go to the Veterans "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!!! A huge Thanks goes out to the Bartee Family for this HUGE donation !!!!! We are updating our website daily and are starting to post sponsors daily on our sponsor page so keep checking in to see who has become a new sponsor and for updated info.... WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THESE SHIRTS :spineyes: Thanks Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Catn' Around

Got to love the Bartee's. Main Event did a stand up job on our tournament embroidered fishing shirts and hats last year. 

Last year was a blast can't wait for this years event. Good Work.


----------



## broadonrod

:work: *HERE IS THE COMPANY THAT WAS OUR #1 SPONSOR LAST YEAR....







EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE SWORDFISH SEMINAR AND EVERYDAY HEROES BENEFIT LAST YEAR CAN TELL YOU WHAT MOODY NATIONAL BANK DID FOR THE ENTIRE EVENT!!!!! THEY DONATED SO MANY THINGS IT WOULD TAKE ME ALL NIGHT TO POST THEM ALL !!!! THEY ALSO WERE AMONG THE TOP BIDDERS IN THE LIVE AUCTION !!!!! WELL THEY ARE BACK AGAIN AND SURE ENOUGH MOODY NATIONAL BANK HAS GONE ABOVE AND BEYOND LAST YEAR WITH THEIR DONATIONS AGAIN THIS YEAR TO THE SEMINAR/BENEFIT.... THE PEOPLE I HAVE MET FROM MOODY HAVE BEEN SO GENEROUS I CAN'T EVEN PUT IT INTO WORDS !!!! I WILL BE POSTING SOME OF THE THINGS THEY ARE DONATING AS WE GO !!! WHAT A GREAT BUNCH OF FOLKS !!!!!!!!... THANKS MIKE ....... AND THE REST OF THE MOODY NATIONAL BANK GROUP FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE AND ALL YOU ARE DOING NOW TO MAKE ALL OF THIS POSSIBLE FOR THESE VETERANS OUR EVERYDAY HEROES..*.







*http://www.moodybank.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

*Off to some Raffle and Auctin Items...*:work:* BOOM !!! ROY and PATRICIA MOFFIT angelsm have donated a stay at Casa Patricia AGAIN !!!! Check out thier website !!!! **http://casapatriciapv.com/index.html** :spineyes:This place is incredible !!!!! :headknock This trip is 6 Days - 5 Nights for 4 couples !!!!! You may never want to come home !!!!! There beautiful 8000 sq.ft Villa is located in Puerto Vallarta and what a veiw.......







Ya'll have seen how big the Tuna get in PV :spineyes:... This is a First Class trip I don't know how you could get any better .....This trip must be taken July, August, or September 2012 airfare not included.... Thanks Roy and Patricia for once again stepping up and giving to those who gave so much for us !!!! The "Everyday Heroes"...







Thanks Again, Brett PS... We are listing more on our website daily for more seminar info or how to become a sponsor go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com *


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Since we are starting on our raffle and auction items Im going to bump the LP 1200/wishbone combo Raffle item one more time !!!.... This is only a portion of what LP has donated I will be posting more LP items as we go and you don't want to miss out on this one so here it is again !!! Swords , Tiles, Grouper man you will own the Gulf with this setup !!!!! Get Tight Suckas !!! Our reel of choice for daytime swords !!! Thanks again Tim and everyone at LP ... Capt. Ahab







http://lindgren-pitman.com/default.aspx*


----------



## broadonrod

*Lots of people and businesses steping up !!!!! I want to thank Barry Shaneyfelt SR and JR !!!!!!!!!! These guys have busted their tales !!!! Last year they stepped up and brought in several MAJOR sponsors and devoted there life to the Everyday Heroes Benefit from the minute they found out about it !!!! They did all the BBQ ++++ last year and I can't even start to figure how much this Father/ Son team brought to the benefit !!!! Long story short they were the first people I called this year and they have been at it nonstop again !!!! Everyday I call these guys they just keep telling me what they have got done and what they have to bring or who they have coming and what they have got donated and , and , and LOL !!! We can't thank you enough guys we couldn't do this without ya'll !!!!!!!!!! This father son team was sent from Heaven and The Everyday Heroes are lucky to have them a part of this !!!!! Thank a million Capt. Ahab* 
__________________
*Barry and Barry Jr added 5 more sponsors today !!! Thanks again guys !!!!*


----------



## broadonrod

Click here to check out just a few of our Sponsors that have already come forward !!!! Click on their logos for info on our Sponsors * :headknock**http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/sponsors* We are far from getting them all up and will be adding more daily !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Click here to check out just a few of our Sponsors that have already come forward !!!! Click on their logos for info on our Sponsors * :headknock**http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/sponsors* We are far from getting them all up and will be adding more daily !!! Capt. Ahab


 Here is last years letter from the* Everyday Heroes* telling alittle about what this is all about ... I have a new letter and will post it when I get back to the office... Thanks Capt. Ahab
Attached Images


----------



## Sounding_7th

Brett,

Heading into the Navy soon, and I think I can bring a few sponsors along if you need them/want them. At this point, looks like you are all filled up..I know some here who would love to sponsor...send me a PM.


----------



## broadonrod

Sounding_7th said:


> Brett,
> 
> Heading into the Navy soon, and I think I can bring a few sponsors along if you need them/want them. At this point, looks like you are all filled up..I know some here who would love to sponsor...send me a PM.


 *FILLED UP ??? WE HAVEN'T EVEN GOT STARTED !!!!*








*We are not even close to full on sponsors... We recieved 11 more today !!! We are looking for cash sponsors and donations of all kinds.... Im hoping to at least double last year and thinking with the items we are getting donated for the raffles, door prizes, and auction we should triple it or even more... How cool would that be







...... Last year we raised right at $80,000.00 for the EVERYDAY HEROES with the help of everyone here... Its looking like we crush that this year !!!!! Bring everyone and lets see that these Veterans get 2 or 3 new vans







*.....


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *FILLED UP ??? WE HAVEN'T EVEN GOT STARTED !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We are not even close to full on sponsors... We recieved 11 more today !!! We are looking for cash sponsors and donations of all kinds.... Im hoping to at least double last year and thinking with the items we are getting donated for the raffles, door prizes, and auction we should triple it or even more... How cool would that be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Last year we raised right at $80,000.00 for the EVERYDAY HEROES with the help of everyone here... Its looking like we crush that this year !!!!! Bring everyone and lets see that these Veterans get 2 or 3 new vans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....


Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

It is time to Get Tight Suckas !!! We had a few cash sponsors call today and a couple of more raffle items donated... We will be posting up alot of stuff in the next few days ... Sherry at Surfside Marina told me she is getting alot of calls about the seminar also.... Talked to Will in Louisiana earlier and he said there is alot of people coming from that direction too !!!! Looks like it going to be a blast !!!! Looks like we are getting some unbelievable tackle donated can't wait to get some of it posted !!!! :spineyes: For more info on the seminar go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com *Get Tight Suckas !!!* Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking

Very cool! Do we need to buy tickets in advance or at the door (dock)? Can't wait!


----------



## broadonrod

crawfishking said:


> Very cool! Do we need to buy tickets in advance or at the door (dock)? Can't wait!


 *Think we are ok for now at the gate, we will be selling tickets at Dons booth "Savage Rods" at the Houston fishing show at least thats our plan (we should have them in by then).... We ordered the tickets Thursday.... Don offered us a spot at his booth Thanks Again Don !!! Look forward to seeing yall there to get some story telling started







!!!!!! I will keep everyone here up to date on the ticket sales... Savage Rods is also a Sponsor for the second year and wait till you see what he has done !!! :cheers: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## crawfishking

Dang! I thought the show was several weeks ago based on the chatter here (I'm not from H town). When's the show? We'll need to come by there too if the weather is too rough for a run offshore!


----------



## "dotcom"

crawfishking said:


> Dang! I thought the show was several weeks ago based on the chatter here (I'm not from H town). When's the show? We'll need to come by there too if the weather is too rough for a run offshore!


The Houston Fishing Show is Feb 29- Mar 4 at the George R Brown Convcention center.. heres the link http://houstonfishingshow.com/

The Swordfish Seminar at Surfside Marina is March 24th.. http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar

see ya there!!!


----------



## Savage Rods

broadonrod said:


> *We ordered the tickets Thursday.... Don offered us a spot at his booth Thanks Again Don !!! Look forward to seeing yall there to get some story telling started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!! I will keep everyone here up to date on the ticket sales... Savage Rods is also a Sponsor for the second year and wait till you see what he has done !!! :cheers: Capt. Ahab*


Looking forward to the fishing show and swordfish seminar both. They will be fun. Stop by the booth 551/553 at the fishing show and pickup your seminar tickets. We have had a couple people ask if they can drop off donations of cash and checks, you are free to drop them off at the booth as well. We are proud to be part of this seminar, all for a good cause. Our family has had its share of vets and have lost family, so this is personal with us. See you all there.


----------



## broadonrod

*How about a George Strait Autographed Guitar*

* Check this out... This guitar has been autographed by George Strait and will be in the raffle or auction at the Seminar...Thanks:doowapsta Cavender Chevrolet :doowapsta and George Strait !!!! Visit our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for more detail we will be updating daily !!! I still have so many items to list I don't even know were to start !!! People are stepping up from everywhere to support our **"Everyday Heroes" Thanks for suporting our disabled veterans* *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Sounding_7th

Very awesome Mr. Holden!!!

I wish I had some coin to drop, gonna at least buy a ticket! I hope to be a 'veteran' one day so I know this is an awesome program. Now, to swim 5000 yards in the freezing cold


----------



## broadonrod

*WOW !!!!!*

*







We had a pile of 2coolers step up today and donate some raffle and auction items you will not believe ...Im waiting to get some pics of some of this stuff !!!! I will get some of it posted soon.... You guys are unreal :cheers: !!! The Everyday Heroes are super excited and say Thanks Too :smile:... If your planning on buying rods, reels, tackle, fishing trips, hunting trips, or even any vacations you may want to wait until you see what we have at the seminar :biggrin: thats just a small part of what we will have to raise money for these HEROES ... This may be the best raffle and auction I have ever seen or heard of !!!! The door prizes alone are going to be off the hook !!! Its killing me not to post this stuff yet but will have some up soon I promise... :dance: Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*:mpd: Boudreault Marine Electronics has donated:work: 2 Shimono Tiagra 80s :work: to the Swordfish Seminar !!!!! Ali Boudreault replaced all of our electronics in the Booby Trap .... Thanks www.boudreaultmarine.com for donating these reels to the Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes Benefit !!!! Ya'll are some first class people in my book !!! :clover:They will also have a table at the seminar stop by and check them out !!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:walkingsm""""SAVAGE RODS AND REELS"""" HAS STEPPED UP AGAIN THIS YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER THAN WE HAD EVEN HOPED FOR !!! Don Savage is donating a :doowapstaSET OF 4 Calstar Stand Up Bent Butt Rods to the Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes Benefit !!!!! These rods are way cool !!!! Wait till you see this set.... These rods will be almost the exact set up we are using on the Booby Trap and he is even going to come pretty close to matching up most of the colors.... We plan on being at Dons booth at the Houston fishing show selling tickets and hope to have at least one of the rods there for display... Here is a pic of Dotcom fighting a sword on a rod similar to the 4 Don is donating... Don is also a 2cool Sponsor you can find him here on 2 cool, at the fishing show or come by and see him at his table at the Swordfish Seminar !!!! Thanks fo suporting the Disabled Vets "Everyday Heroes" :flag: once again Don and Savage Rods And Reels !!!! You can check out Dons website at www.high-performance-rods.com Thanks Capt. Ahab (PS) you can see the stand up rods work in a chair too !!! *


----------



## broadonrod

:walkingsmHere comes another good one !!!! *Rip Charts...* *has donated a :doowapstaset of 2-50w Shimono Tiagra reels:doowapsta to the* *Swordfish** Seminars :texasflag* *Everyday Heroes Benefit !!!! :texasflag Above and beyond is all I can say !!!* *Thanks Phillop for your donation my brother !!! This is looking like its going to be easy to double what we did last year with people like your selves helping out those who gave so much for us* *"Our Veterans of Everyday Heroes"* !!!! *What another set of great items for the raffle or auction.....* *See ya at the seminar Phillop and Get tight Suckas !!!!!* *www.ripcharts.com** Thanks again Capt. Ahab ((( For mor info on the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit or how to become a sponsor of this great event go to.... www.boobytrapfishingteam.com ))) :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

:flag: Lets Get Tight Suckas !!!! I have a* lot* *more* to list keep checking back to see added items and sponsors !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*Another Sponsor !!!!*

:work: *Charter Lakes Marine Insurance Agency* *is back again this year !!!! Thank You Brice and all of the great people at Charter Lakes Marine Insurance for your suport !!!! They have donated a set of :bounce:2 more Shimano Tiagra 50Ws :bounce: to the Swordfish Seminars "EVERYDAY HEROES" Benefit !!!!! :dance: Ya'll have once again gone above and beyond !!!! We can't Thank Ya'll enough for the suport and donations !!!!! Everyone swing by and see Brice and his group at the Seminar March 24th !!!!People like ya'll are what is making this entire event possible !!!!!Thanks Again my brother for suporting the Veterans !!! :flag: To become a sponsor or get more info on the Seminar visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab *

*

Brice Fuselier :mpd:
*

*281-452-7800*
*[email protected]*


----------



## crawfishking

Wow! Awesome guys! At this rate you'll be handing out Tiagras as door prizes!


----------



## broadonrod

*PAPPAS RESTAURANTS... WoW !!!*

:dance: *PAPPAS RESTAURANTS :dance: **has stepped up !!!!!!  They are donating :bounce: 500 Swordfish Seminar Visors :bounce: ! I think all of us have eaten at the Pappas Restaurants and will agree the food is off the chain.... Its goes further than that it took all of about 2 seconds for them to offer to donate the 500 visors to raise money supporting our Disabled Veterans "Everyday Heroes" !!!! First class is all I can say... We will have the visors at the Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit March 24th and I bet they don't last long :biggrin:... Thanks Michael and the entire Pappas Family for this donation supporting the "Everyday Heroes" See ya there !!!! 2cool







!!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*Jim at Swordlight is back !!!!!!*

*:mpd:My buddy Jim at Swordlight is once again stepping up and donating :work: 2 Swordlights :work: !!! If you don't have a Swordlight you are missing sword bites IMO... We have underwater lights on the Booby Trap and turn them out and theSwordlight on most nights we are swordfishing... You can ask anyone on our crew what we think is better and you have seen us post it here on 2cool... You don't want to miss out on a chance at one of these lights... We have 4 different colors on the Booby Trap... Thanks Jim at Swordlight once again for supporting the Swordfish Seminars Disabled Veterans "Everyday Heroes" all the way from South Florida !!!! See ya March 24th my brother !!! **www.swordlights.com* *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## aggieangler09

All I can say is WOW!!! This years benefit is gonna be absolutely amazing!! The items being donated are blowing my mind!! Can't wait for it to be here!!! Get tight!!


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Go-Man-Go Steps in supporting the Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes !!!! Most of you on here know Brian with Brian Bremser Insurance Agency out of Wharton Tx... He has the boat "Go Man Go" If you listen to your VHF offshore Im sure you have heard him around midnight when he hooks up with a sword. GO MAN GO.........LOL... Brian is one realy nice fella I have had the pleasure of fishing around for several years !! His kindness has reached out to our Everyday Heroes this year by donating :bounce: 1000 Swordfish Seminar KOOZIES !!!!! These KOOZIES will be avalible March 24th at Surfside Marina at the 2nd annual Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! These are some 2cool looking Koozies! I saw the art work today :cheers: Go Man Go you are the man !!!!! Thank You again my brother for your support !!!! See you there !!!!! Capt. Ahab For more info on the Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here are some hotels in the area... Reserve your rooms now *

*WE ARE GETTING ALOT OF EMAILS ABOUT WHERE TO STAY... SHERRY AT SURFSIDE MARINA PUT THIS TOGETHER FOR US TODAY... THANKS SHERRY :dance:........ HERE ARE SOME SHE SENT US.... THERE ARE DIRECT LINKS TO CLICK ON FOR RESERVATIONS CLICK HERE AND SCROLL DOWN ... THANKS CAPT. AHAB **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar*


----------



## broadonrod

*:bounce:We have a Wahoo !!!:bounce: Barry and Barry Jr. Have donated so many Items I don't know what I am going to do about listing them all !!!! I will just stick one in here and there LOL.... Can not thank Ya'll enough guys... Here is ONE of the items he sent me a picture of and this isn't even a start ...:walkingsm Thanks you Fellas once again for being a HUGE Support to the Everyday Heroes !!! You guys are GREAT :biggrin: !!!! Keep watching for more of Barry and Barry Jrs donations !!!!!! These guys are working their tales off on the Seminar/Benefit again this year







..... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Outcast

*:mpd:Brett, It's our pleasure to be a part of this great event!!!*

*We have been so blessed by all the great people in our fishing/boating community! *

*We think it's great that we can participate!!! *

*These Heroes risked their lives for our freedom!! *

*It's really an honor!!! *

*I think this seminar is going to be a fantastic event and a great chance to put faces with names! We are truly looking forward to it!!!!!!*

*Thank you for all you do!!!!*

*Brice Fuselier*
*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*
*[email protected]*
*877-421-0619*





broadonrod said:


> :work: *Charter Lakes Marine Insurance Agency* *is back again this year !!!! Thank You Brice and all of the great people at Charter Lakes Marine Insurance for your suport !!!! They have donated a set of :bounce:2 more Shimano Tiagra 50Ws :bounce: to the Swordfish Seminars "EVERYDAY HEROES" Benefit !!!!! :dance: Ya'll have once again gone above and beyond !!!! We can't Thank Ya'll enough for the suport and donations !!!!! Everyone swing by and see Brice and his group at the Seminar March 24th !!!!People like ya'll are what is making this entire event possible !!!!!Thanks Again my brother for suporting the Veterans !!! :flag: To become a sponsor or get more info on the Seminar visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab *
> 
> *
> 
> Brice Fuselier :mpd:
> *
> 
> *281-452-7800*
> *[email protected]*


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Get those rooms booked*

We just finished booking our room at Hampton Inn in Clute. they said it's about a 10 minute drive to the Marina. Everybody, it's getting close so get those rooms booked before they're all taken.


----------



## Savage Rods

Like Brice, we too are so glad to be a part of this event. Last year was a great learning day and meeting new people, and I am sure this year will be the same. Really looking forward to it.

Our plan is to have at least one of the rods to show at the fishing show which starts Feb 29th thru March 4th. We will have a few other seminar goodies there, so make plans on stopping by and say hello. I'll let Brett post the things we'll have there, there are some incredible things being donated. We'll have tickets there for you to purchase, please make your ticket purchase in cash or check. The magic cooler will be attending too so stop by, visit and enjoy your stay. The Boobytrap team will be there to talk about the seminar and talk fishing along with a whole bunch of goings on in the booth.

See you soon, and Brett, Thanks for letting us be part of this again.


----------



## broadonrod

*Better bring a truck to the auction and raffle *

*Here are a few things Barry and his son Barry Jr. have been working on in their shop.... He has a LOT............. more stuff but heres a few things :dance:. They made all of this just for the Benefit !!!! .. You guys are 2cool... Thanks again for all the support for our Everyday Heroes !!! Capt. Ahab :an5:*


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Nice decor for sure! It looks like this year is gonna set a record on all fronts

See y'all at the Fishing Show,

AGF


----------



## broadonrod

*:fish: Diamond Fishing Products* *is back !!!!* *Rj said he has a pile of Diamond Braid being donated for raffle or auction for the Texas Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! Thanks again Rj and Diamond Fishing Products !







Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fish: Bait Masters of South Florida* :fish: *was a Sponsor ast year and has stepped up this year again !!!! These guys are great and have been a huge support to the Swordfishing Seminars Everyday Heroes Benefit.... Wait until you see the the Bait Masters package we have for the Raffles/Auction /Door prizes!!!!  Thanks Mark, Ray and the rest of ya'll at Bait Masters for the great service and the support to our Veterans "Everyday Heroes" !!! Capt. Ahab :bounce:Go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for more info on becoming a sponsor/ donating to Everyday Heroes/ and seminar info... Thanks Brett Holden*
*







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Harpoon !!!!!! RJ Boyle is donating another Harpoon this year along with piles of other swordfishing stuff...... Ill be listing more as I get a chance but I have had alot of people ask about the Harpoon so thought I would post it :biggrin:.... If you don't have one and you daytime sworfish you will wish you did some day .... Thanks RJ again my brother for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes !!!!  Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Time to go fishing *


----------



## Disco Lady

RJ is the man!:cheers:

Get Tight Sucka!!!!!

DL :dance:


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is one of the 2 Daytime Sword Rod and Reel combos being donated !!! :bounce:*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fish: RJ Boyle is Donating a Painted Swordfish Bill... :mpd:You catch it and he will paint it !!!! I have a couple he has done That will be on display at the Seminar and they are 2cool.... Thanks Rj for the Donation to our Everyday Heroes !!!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA here on 2cool is the guy that hooked us up with the signed guitar up for auction at the seminar ... Forgot that in the earlier post..:biggrin:.. Thanks again my brother I already have people calling about this item :help:... Attached Images


----------



## lowrey04

*Rj*



broadonrod said:


> *:fish: RJ Boyle is Donating a Painted Swordfish Bill... :mpd:You catch it and he will paint it !!!! I have a couple he has done That will be on display at the Seminar and they are 2cool.... Thanks Rj for the Donation to our Everyday Heroes !!!!! Capt. Ahab*


Will rj be able to take bills back with him? I emailed him about six months ago and still have a couple bills in the freezer.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## broadonrod

lowrey04 said:


> Will rj be able to take bills back with him? I emailed him about six months ago and still have a couple bills in the freezer.
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


Need to mail them in a PVC pipe.... Wrap them in a towel and send them off Capt Ahab Think I'll be getting tight in the morning


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*I Think...*

Think you're gonna need to Borrow a Tent from the Circus People to put all this Great Stuff in Brett.


----------



## Savage Rods

BIG PAPPA said:


> Think you're gonna need to Borrow a Tent from the Circus People to put all this Great Stuff in Brett.


True, I told him last night he needs a civic center. Don't know where it's all gonna fit.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got in had to make 5 drops this morning  stayed tight ...,. Boom! I needed that.... I'll let Brandon tell the story .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## chad

It looks like some of us South Texas folks are going to make it up for this event. It sounds like a blast for the whole family. Would one of you local guys please save me time that I don't have and recommend the best and closest hotel to this event so that we can make some reservations.


----------



## broadonrod

chad said:


> It looks like some of us South Texas folks are going to make it up for this event. It sounds like a blast for the whole family. Would one of you local guys please save me time that I don't have and recommend the best and closest hotel to this event so that we can make some reservations.


*Click on this link for Hotel info... Scroll down to Hotel info...If you click on the Hotel link it will take you to there site... These are all just a few minutes from the Marina in Clute... Brett **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar*


----------



## broadonrod

:bounce: *Thanks !!! "OTI" (Ocean Tackle International) again !!! :ac550: Here is a pile of Tuna poppers and Grouper Tackle plus a couple of IGFA Bentbutt Rods with Aftco Bigfoot roller guides and a box full of Sabinki's that showed up today at our office !!!!! Another 2cooler has stepped up and supporting the Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! They have donated some really nice raffle and auction items !!!! Here is a pic from earlier today !!! Thanks again for supporting the Veterans and giving back to those who have given so much for us !!!!! Ocean Tackle International ya'll are 2COOL :dance: !!!! Capt. Ahab :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

*:mpd:Tim at LP just sent me this pic and said they are sending 6 of these packages for the Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes Benefit !!! Lights, Strobes, Hooks, Leader, Clips, and some really cool shirts !!!! Thanks again Lp for supporting the Veterans !!!!! Tim will be at the seminar answering any questions you may have about the LP products and swordfishing at one of our tables.. Our Florida friends are really stepping up !!! Capt. Ahab







*


----------



## red34

Glad to pitch in. Hope you guys have a great showing. Wish we could have made it this year.


----------



## broadonrod

:cheers: *Had some Great Sponsors step up today !!!!! I can't believe what has been donated so far ... We just haven't had time to post much yet .... Rory is going to start helping me get some of the stuff on here the next few days... Make sure you bring a truck and trailor :wink: to the raffle and auction !!! Book your Hotels now !!!! For more info go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com and see ya'll at the Houston Fishing Show at Savage Rods Booth !!! Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Anyone that needs a cooler that will hold ice for your overnight fishing trip in August, we have the cooler for you. *Engel Coolers* has donated one of the Deep Blue coolers for the benefit! If you haven't seen these coolers, they are awesome! To add to that, *Max Bait Tray Systems* has donated 2 sets of bait trays that will fit the Engel cooler! Just add dry-ice and bait and you are set for a long range fishing trip! These bait trays are pretty cool! You can see the Engel cooler with the Max Bait Trays at Don Savage's booth at the Houston Fishing Show next week.


----------



## vette0429

*2 Questions*

Not too familiar with Freeport as I live in Rockport and always fish out of here.
Can I get some RV park recommendations on the island please?

What are the rules if any about golf carts on the island? Are they allowed? Any special rules?

Thanks Brett. Looks like a fun event.

Chris Hoover
Ron Hoover RV and Marine


----------



## broadonrod

vette0429 said:


> Not too familiar with Freeport as I live in Rockport and always fish out of here.
> Can I get some RV park recommendations on the island please?
> 
> What are the rules if any about golf carts on the island? Are they allowed? Any special rules?
> 
> Thanks Brett. Looks like a fun event.
> 
> Chris Hoover
> Ron Hoover RV and Marine


Couple of RV parks close to the marina I'll get you more info.... We have our golf cart there and use it a lot but can't drive it after dark.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## jdusek

How do I get tickets, we have a hotel already.


----------



## broadonrod

jdusek said:


> How do I get tickets,* we have a hotel already*.


*Glad you got your hotel booked lots of folks are booking now... I have the tickets now for the Seminar and will have them aval. at our Holden Roofing office in Rosenberg Tx. office # 281-344-9083 for more info Ask for Brett or Shayne ... We will also have them aval. at the Houston Fishing Show at the Savage Rods booth... I don't think we are going to have a problem with tickets at the gate on March 24th ... We will also have Raffle tickets for the LP S1200 Swordfish rig and the Daytime Sword Hand Crank rig at Dons booth at the Houston Fishing Show and at the Seminar ... If you don't make the fishing show I wouldn't worry like I said I think we have plenty of tickets .... This is going to be a blast... Lots of email and lots of calls !!!! Looks like a late night telling fishing stories and hanging out with the band for the after party too.... I can see dotcom on the dance floor now with one of the swordfish reproductions dancing away :biggrin:... I can't wait to get some more donated items posted up we have a pile of raffle, door prize and auction items to post.... We will be updating the website regularly with more sponsors to become a sponsor visit**www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Get Tight Suckas !!! Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

:flag: Last year we were going to give out exact numbers to swordfish bites and catches.... It didn't happen--- So this year bring your note pad and we will be showing some spots that have been proven on the button to were we have caught day and nighttime swords.... Our goal at this years Seminar is for everyone there to be able to catch swords and gain their confidence in getting the shots at these incredible fish they hope for... We are going to go over Bottom structure, Drift direction, What baits work best and when, How to rig your baits, Tackle needed, lights and weights needed for day and night, the depths of day and night swordfishing, moon phases and what differences we see in them, and even talk about what kind of bycatch to fish for during your drifts... Everything we can do to help Get You Tight Suckas.... Rj Boyle and Tim from Lp will be sharing their knowlage and they have alot of it  along with the Booby Trap Crew all day and prob part of the night LOL... The day begins at 10 am with the youth fishing tour. then lunch Shrimp boil corn and tators/ BBQ Brisket and hotdogs around 11:00am-12:00 The seminar will start after that.... We are thinking until around 5pm... Then we will go to raffles , auctions, door prizes and the grand prize drawing... One lucky person will be invited as a guest on the Booby Trap for one of our Swordfishing advetures to Get Tight "Alot" with Capt. Jeff, Capt. Shayne, Capt. Travis Capt. Bill and me Capt. Ahab and the Voodoo Crew ..... We hope to spread out the event better than last year and get everyone what they need to catch Swords and if your already catching them then maybe we can help you catch more so don't miss the Seminar and bring a truck with you for all the raffle , door prizes and auction Items.. Your 20.00 admission at the gate (ticket) gets you in the grand prize drawing, food, door prizes and the seminar. The kids ticket will be 5.00 and that gets them in the kids fishing tournament and lunch... The band should start at the end of the evening for the after party :cheers:... For more info on Hotels in the area, becoming a Sponsor, and to give Donations visit *www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* 100% of all Proceeds will go to "EVERDAY HEROES"







!!! Hope this answered some of the questions we have been getting if not feel free to email us or PM me here on 2cool.... Thanks Capt. Ahab :dance:


----------



## buzzard bill

*Done Deal*

Got my motel room and am ready to rock and roll.:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok not everyone knows about these guys :biggrin: But some of you do.... DL Disco Lady here on 2cool out of Miami has found some of the Voodoo Crews relatives wondering around the docks... 6 of them to be exact :spineyes:... He has bought them a ticket to come to Texas and they are looking for a new home :wink:... We will be raffling and auctioning off these suckers at the Seminar and these guys will surly Get You Tight Suckas !!!! Our Voodoo crew witnessed right at 100 Swords in the last 20 trips so if you don't have a great crew already here you go... If you do have a good crew already these guys don't eat much and will stay out of your beer so stick one in a rod holder and hang on !!!! The big picture is of our crew the ones on the left are headed to Texas now!!! :dance: Capt. Ahab *


----------



## "dotcom"

John and Joanne Kolius are on the Argo in the Bahamas and sent us a care package for the seminar from Hawks Nest.. Thanks very much!! Safe Travels

captshayne.com


----------



## StarlinMarlin

After you pick up one of the Booby Trap voodoo crew brothers from the seminar, you can officially become a voodoo spear chunker thanks to "*'P00N-Harpoons*" and "*Offshore Innovations*" Kevin with 'P00N-Harpoons and Offshore Innovations has donated a complete harpoon kit plus a package of fishing tackle from Offshore Innovations. You too may now become a spear chunker!
Thanks a lot Kevin for your donation! :cheers:

Last Picture curtiosy of the Booby Trap, sticking one with a "*P00N*"!


----------



## Disco Lady

Love my ****.... Sucka!!

DL :mpd:


----------



## Disco Lady

DL :mpd:[/QUOTE]


----------



## broadonrod

*BOOM !!!!*
_*:dance: Don Ray*_ *has donated a personally signed print to the Swordfish Seminar** Everyday Heroes Benefit !!!! And Yes it says GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!! on it :biggrin:... Wait until ya'll see this piece of art !!!!! Thanks so much Don Ray* *for the print and supporting the Everyday Heroes !!!! Look forward to getting you out on the Booby Trap this summer to get the shots we need to do the print we were talking about... You are 2cool Don Thanks Again... Brett/ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

Time to Get Tight Suckas !!! Ahab :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Saltwater Taxidermy and Fish Artist ( Bob Haris) has stepped up again this year !!!*

:dance: *Check out what "Saltwater Taxidermy" Fish Artist Bob Harris has donated this year !!!!!! He has donated another :work:Yellowfin Tuna :work:and a quarter mount of a:work: Blue Marlin:work: !!!!! I have been friends with Bob Harris for years and have fished with him from here to Cabo... Bob Harris is not only well known as a fish artist and taxidermist but has fished all over the world... I have fish all over my house and office Bob Harris has done and he brings the life out in any mount !!!! Check out Saltwater Taxidermy at the Fishing Show now until Sunday, visit his website, or come to the Swordfish Seminar and see the Tuna and Marlin mounts he has donated to the Everyday Heroes for raffle or auction :headknock !!!!! Bob you are the man my brother !!! Thanks again from all of us and the Everyday Heroes for your Donation Bob Harris "Saltwater Taxidermy" **http://saltwatertaxidermy.com/** Capt. Ahab :flag:*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Are your ready to find the man in the blue suit? Are you prepared? You can be if you take home this awesome lure package donated by *Black Bart*! Black Bart is synonymous with blue water fishing. Take a look into any seasoned blue water fisherman's collection of trolling lures and you are sure to find the Black Bart frigate logo across many of his goto baits! Pull a Black Bart 1656 and you have as good a shot as any at hanging a Blue at Poco! Thanks *Black Bart* for sponsoring the Texas Swordfish Seminar!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

For those days that it's to windy to make the run to the sword grounds, you can stay inshore and do some catching as well! Come to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and go home with a guided bay fishing trip out of Matagroda! *Run-N-Gun Adventures* as donated a guided bay fishing trip for up to four! Run-N-Gun is a top notch guide service that will put you on the fish! Thanks Daniel Kubecka and Jacob Zemaneck for supporting our vets! Give them a call at (979)240-5312 for booking information.


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Fox Yacht Sales* :work: Chris and John are donating a Longrange trip out of Port A for two people on a tuna fishing offshore adventure !!!! *They are also including a stay at the Tarpon Inn Thursday night before ya'll leave on your trip to the floaters or where ever the monster yellowfin are trying to hide...* *Thank You Fox Yacht Sales for stepping up and supporting the Swordfish Seminars :flag: "Everyday Heroes" !!!!! This is a great trip !!!! Thanks again Fox Yacht Sales !!!! P.S. another special guest Capt. John Cochrane will be at the Swordfish Seminar March 24th... He will be at our Blue Water Table helping answer any Question you may have about Blue Marlin Fishing the gulf... Rigging, speeds, areas, tackle, boating and handleing, just about anything you need to know to catch Blues, whites, and sails with lures and live baiting... He is well known by all for his incredible numbers of bill fish over his years of fishing the gulf if you get a chance you don't want to skip that table !!!! Thanks John and Chris for supporting the Everyday Heroes and sharing your knollage with the crowd !!!! If anyone is looking for a new boat or looking to sell one make sure you go to our sponsor page and see Fox Yacht Sale direct link and check out our other sponsors while your there we are updating daily ......* :doowapsta*www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Disco Lady

Six Get Tight Sucka!! Voodoo sticks on there way to Texas, sucka's!!


DL :doowapsta


----------



## Disco Lady

Get Tight sucka!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

As most know, "The Texas Swordfish Seminar" put on by the Booby Trap Crew is done as a benefit to raise money for a program called "Every Day Heroes". Every Day Heroes is a non-profit organization to help disabled vets get from some of the rural areas to VA hospitals for treatments, etc. This program is one of the coolest programs to help those that have put their lives on the line so that we can live the life we have today. Attached is a letter I recieved from Every Day Heroes expressing their graditude for those that have sponsored the event:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*12,078 looks at this thread*

Wow, 12,000 looks at this thread. And a great cause at that. Hat's Off Booby Trap Crew and all the Sponsors for OUR EVERY DAY HEROES AND DISABLED VETERANS.


----------



## broadonrod

*The raffle and auction are going to be unreal !!!*

*We are still getting new items in every day from new sponsors and the raffle and auction is growing into a monster !!! So... We called in for help !!!! High Profile Promotions Inc. ( Malissa) will have 10 young ladies helping us get Raffle tickets out to everyone from 10 am until 10 pm or when ever the Benefit is over !!!! They are also going to stay through the event and work the Live Auction.... Malissa has emailed me a few pictures of the young ladies that have confirmed they will be at the Texas Swordfishing Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit so I thought I would post a couple of them up ... Ill post some more later on.... Get Tight Suckas !!!! For info on how to become a sponsor go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* *Capt. Ahab







*


----------



## "dotcom"

Here are a few more of the get tight sucka raffle ticket ladies that will be helping us raise money for our Veterans at the Texas Swordfish Seminar on March 24th! Get Tight Suckas!! To become a sponsor or for more info on the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit go to http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/


----------



## broadonrod

*We are fixing to start taking more time here listing Sponsors and raffle/auction items just been trying to get caught up ... Anyway hope to start that tomorrow...Looks like the Seminar is going to be a monster event !!!! Take you eyes off the ticket girls for a while and lets get back to fishing ...Here is a picture of Capt. Jeff on the Booby Trap with a nice sword, he will be working at one of the tables at the Seminar rigging baits and answering questions anyone may have about targeting these monsters along with the rest of the Booby Trap crew !!!! Hope to see everyone that come to the Seminar with one like this this season... Get Tight Suckas !!! Capt. Ahab *


----------



## broadonrod

*If you are looking for Inshore Tackle , Swordfish Tackle, Marlin Tackle, Tuna Tackle, Grouper Tackle, Tilefish Tackle, Rods , Reels, Lures, Harpoons, Several offshore trips for Kingfish, AJs, Tuna, Swordfish, Marlin, even Bullreds, snapper, ling and sharks later in the season .. We have inshore trips for trout and redfish, and Flounder gigging.... You don't want to miss the Seminar!!! We have all kinds of travel packages to Mexico, Louisiana, Port Aransas, Galveston, The Ceribian and Surfside... We have Fishing and hunting combo packages for the family... We are going to have door prizes one being a trip on a 52' Viking the "Booby Trap" on one of our fishing adventures !!! We have beech houses and river houses weekend stays and even another cruise this year !!! We have so many raffle and auction items I think everyone better bring a truck to the seminar :rotfl:.... I can't even come close to listing all the items right now but I can say this is not even a good start !!!! It is getting close and everyone seems to be getting excited along with me and my crew !!! The kids fishing tourn. is going to be a great start for the event... We are going to be displaying a real 200 lb Swordfish the kids can get their pics with and the Texas state record Pomfret we caught last year on the Booby Trap on our LP s1200 and the new Texas state record Pomfret we caught this week on conventional tackle... We will have several fish mounts so far a painted Swordfish bill is being donated by RJ Boyle... You catch it and he will paint it if you don't fish and win this Item I will give you a Swordfish Bill caught on the Booby Trap to send to him :tongue:... We will have 2 Swordfish, one Blue Marlin, one big Yellowfin Tuna and a really nice Wahoo reproduction Mounts plus deer and bobcat mounts donated by some great taxidermist... All of these things will be door prizes, raffle and auction item with Much Much More !!!! Live band and after party starts following the auction and raffle Book Your Hotel Now !!!!!! A list of hotels are on our website on the Seminar page... Go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** for more info..... Can't wait to see everyone there and lets raise some money for the Veterans Everyday Heroes !!!! Thanks Brett/ Capt. Ahab "Get Tight Suckas !!!" :flag:*


----------



## "dotcom"

AHAB and I were at the office talking and looking thru pics when we found these so I thought I would post them!! It has been Capt. Ahabs goal to teach people this bad ***** sport of daytime swordfishing !!!! Grant and Rory both are 2 of the only fisherman out of Texas that are just a fish or 2 away from hitting 10 daytime swords in the last 3 seasons and makes them part of a small group of successful fisherman catching Daytimers in the Gulf !!!! We are proud to have them as part of our Part time team on the Booby Trap and working the Swordfishing Seminar... Here are a couple of pictures with Rory and his first daytimesword and Grant with his first daytimer.... Rory was also aboard the Booby Trap on the trip Ahab and crew caught a record 8 daytimers in one day!!!! These 2 guys are dialed in!!!! Brandon on the Chase This is the newest of the first daytime sword enthusiast that made a trip just a couple of weeks ago with Ahab catching 3 daytime swords in 3 hours !!! He then furthered that by catching a sword this last week with his own crew leading others to their first daytimer !!!! Congrats Brandon and crew!! Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap crew ,Rory ,Grant and now along with Brandon will be spreading the daytime sword bug to others through out the spring and summer DON'T miss the Texas Swordfish Seminar on March 24th.. our goal is to see everyone Get Tight Sucka and see the Everyday Heroes get a fleet of vans!!!! Capt Shayne dot com


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Johnny and Carol Hudleston with *Carols Machine and Fabrications* has graciously donated a pair of Yeti coolers for the benefit! Thanks for your contribution Johnny and Carol! If you need a top notch machine or fabrication shop, check them out at *http://carolsmachine.com/*.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Looking good guys


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Are you ready to hand-crank a day timer? If so you are going to need a good fighting harness and plate. You will be hard pressed to find a better combo than the new *Aftco Clarion* fighting belt and *Aftco Maxforce* fighting harness! *Aftco* has donated this complete stand-up fighting system to the 2012 Texas Swordfish Seminar! Thanks *Aftco !*


----------



## broadonrod

Capt. Bill Thurber will be at the Seminar rigging baits and talking about nighttime and daytime swords at one of our seminar tables again this year... Here is a picture of Bill and I with the old state record sword 343lbs that Rory beat us out of last summer  LOL.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Rory will also be at a Seminar table rigging baits for day and night time swords answering questions about swordfishing the Gulf !!! Here is Rory with the new Texas state record 353 lb sword !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## "dotcom"

*Thank you David and Glenda Gregory for donating a weekend stay at your BEAUTIFUL house on the Colorado River in Matagorda TX!!!!* David is a Sales Representative at *HOLDEN ROOFING* and for the second year in a row he and his wife donated a 2 night stay (up to 6 people!!) at the river house with a lighted pier:doowapsta to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefi*t  click the link for information on this great vacation rental!!!! http://www.matagordabay.com/gregory/ *Thanks again for your support to this great cause*:flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*Another getaway donated to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit!!!! * Thanks to *Arroyo City Fisherman's Lodge* for donating a *3 nights stay for FOUR adults* at this wonderful lodge located on the South Texas Coast :doowapsta We met these folks at the Fishing Show last week and they generously jumped on board to support the cause... way to step up! The trip will be valid to redeem for up to one year excluding holidays... follow the link for more info on this great lodge!! http://arroyocitylodge.com/ *THANKS AGAIN PAUL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND SEE YOU AT THE SEMINAR *:flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*Here is something for the LADIES*:work: My good friend *Pia* owner of the *Waxing Bar* in the Woodlands Tx has donated a* Brazilian Waxing package with along with a haircut, wax and deep conditioning treatment!!!* summertime is approaching fast and The Waxing Bar is there to help you look your best! *Thanks for your support to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday heroes Benefit *:flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

while we are on the subject of ladies... *OH GOOD LORD*.... here are the rest of the ladies that will be at the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* selling raffle tickets for this great cause!!! *Get Tight Suckas*.... for more info on the Seminar and Sponsorship opportunities please visit our website http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/


----------



## "dotcom"

*STILL* more stuff for the ladies!! although I might put some tickets in the bucket for a massage.. that would be great after a 5 day trip offshore:spineyes: *Panache Salon* in Angleton has donated 2 massage packages with a massage and a facial... visit there site at http://www.thesalonpanache.com/ and *Adriana* at *Read Headz* in Lake Jackson has donated a haircut and color (or highlights) for the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* Thanks for your support!!!!


----------



## "dotcom"

*heres something for the kiddoes!!!! Holden Roofing has donated a X Box 360!!!!*


----------



## "dotcom"

*Back to FISHING.... Thanks Capt Mike Segall and Reel Threel Charters for donating a Shark and Bullred fishing trip!!!* The trip will depart from *Surfside Tx* and you will fish on a *29' Prokat*.. This trip is for 4 people:work: trip includes ice, bait and tackle.. this 6 hr trip must be taken on a Monday - Wednesday... Thanks Capt Mike for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*:flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*A special thanks to Chris Hoover of Ron Hoover RV and Marine Centers!!! They have stepped up BIG TIME and are providing a monstrous tent so the 2nd Annual Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit will be a success come rain or shine! This is a huge expense and a very important part of the event. Without hesitation Chris left Rockport to inspect the marina and see exactly what was needed and said he had it COVERED literally! We appreciate the support and look forward to seeing you March 24th. When you see Chris or any of the Ron Hoover staff at the Seminar be sure to swing by their display and say a big thank you for the support they are giving to our Veterans*:doowapsta


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

That is 2COOL, Good on everyone that has donated for this event!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## "dotcom"

boom...*Hit N Run*... *Capt Chris Farley* with *Reel Satisfaction Charters* has donated a full day offshore fishing trip!!! This trip for 4 people will depart from *Surfside Tx* on the *Hit N Ru*n (32' Contender) and includes tackle, bait and ice.. fish for king, ling, snapper(depending on season) and mahi mahi!! *Thanks Capt Chris for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*:flag:


----------



## sea hunt 202

This is awsome I would to go on a trip like this


----------



## broadonrod

*Barry and Barry Jr have added to the benefit again !!!*

*:work: These guys are incredible !!!! Barry Jr sent me this pic earlier... They have been telling me about a sword mount they were working on getting and here it is... What a cool donation... LOOKS GREAT GUYS ! We have another Swordfish mount coming in Tuesday RJ had sent from Florida last week.. So we will have 2 Swords at the seminar for raffle or auction !!!! This is a cool mount and going to make someone a real addition to their wall !!!! WE NOW HAVE 1 WAHOO, 1 BLUE MARLIN, 1 TUNA, AND 2 SWORD MOUNTS DONATED!!! Barry and Barry Jr have so many things they have donated to the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit he ask me today if we had a place to put the items so he wouldn't have to make 2 or 3 trips to the Marina :spineyes:... They are also going to be feeding the hungry fisherman lunch Saturday the day of the event !!! Barry and his group have helped so much this year and last I don't think it would be possible to even attempt the event without their help !!! Thanks Barry and Barry Jr once again for supporting the " Everyday Heroes " Veterans !!!!!!! It is so great to see so many giving back to those who have gave so much !!!!







Taking care of our own !!!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*We will be donating a Photo hunt on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Chittim Ranch!*

*:camera:We are going to donate a Photo/Video hunt for 2 on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch... The hunt will be for 2 people meals, guide, lodge and transportation to and from blinds included... The ranch is known as one of if not the best lowfence ranches for Monster Freerange Whitetail in Texas... It is not uncommon to see 100 deer a day some of them being in the 160 to the 200s class B/C Whitetails... You could also see hogs, javalina, mountain lion, turkey, badger and many other wild critters running around to capture on camera... The ranch is just under 15000 acres and covered with all kinds of wildlife... The photo/video hunt will be for 3 days and 2 nights at the ranch located in Maverick co... Trip must be used between Sept. and Dec. of 2012... Thanks to all of you helping support our Veterans !!!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*Attached Images







*














*


----------



## angler_joe

those are some reedonkuless deer. Looking forward to the seminar and learning a thing or two. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cgmorgan06

Looking forward for it also. Do we need to purchase tickets in advance or will there be plenty at the door?


----------



## "dotcom"

cgmorgan06 said:


> Looking forward for it also. Do we need to purchase tickets in advance or will there be plenty at the door?


you can purchase tickets in advance at the Holden Roofing office in Rosenberg or buy them at the gate. We have ordered extra tickets so there will be plenty! my laptop went haywire so I'm gonna post the rest of the sponsors Monday morning from the office.. getting excited.. this is gonna be a blast!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is a special donation I would like to see be the highest bid of the event !!!*

*:flag:Hank (87 year old widow) Lost her husband wich was a veteran and just like their father her other 4 children are veterans also..... This family has devoted their lives to defending our country and these are the people we need to be here for when they need us and have no body to turn too...* *I met Hank several years ago playing Bingo with Grandma they won all the money and I ended up with nothing but a 1 hour drive home on a quarter tank of gas hwell:.... Anyway Hank has been working day and night to get this Item ready for the auction... She is not doing to well right now and doesn't know if she can make the long hard trip to the Seminar... I hope she does if not we are going to try and video this part of the auction for her !!! This has taken more time to do than it to to set up the entire seminar and veterans event... Keep that in mind when her Item is pulled up on stage... I think this may be one of if not the highest auction item in the event... Dont know why just got a hunch







... This will be an item I hope to see every hand in the air for at least 15 minutes !!!!! Thanks you Hank for taking the time to raise all the people in your family with those that are still with us and those that have past into the soldiers they are and were.... This family is just a small part of the reason we are able to do what we do on a daily bassis... Thank You Hank for everything... Ill bet your family after this event will never wonder if they are going to get a ride to the ol Doctor !!!!! Thanks Hank and hope your feeling good enough to make it I will pay for you a room and get you a ride from Elcampo just let Mr Jack know !!!! Ok Check this out !!!! You are going to have to dig deep to get this item at the auction.. Bring you credit cards :cheers::cheers:.... Capt. Ahab :flag: This Item will be up for auction Thanks for all the hard work Hank ill do my best to get the hand out of the pockets and in the air on this item but I think alot of people are feeling the same thing I am ... Brett PS. I think Hank is working on quilt # 2 she never stops taking care of our Everday Heroes :spineyes:....*


----------



## broadonrod

*5 New sponsors just today!!!*

Lots of 2 coolers stepping up!!!! We are getting a lot of new sponsors .... To become a sponsor and for more info on The Texas Swordfish Seminar and "Everyday Heroes" benefit go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*Tom Hilton has got his donations together !!!!*

*:doowapsta Hilton's has stepped up and going to do several things for the Seminar... First off he is going to cover the cost of getting us a :ac550: 73" Flat screen to make the seminar easier to see... Wish we would have had this sucker last year !!!! He is also providing a :ac550:huge map ( Banner ) for us to go over some Swordfishing areas on day and night time Swordfishing bottom , Structures and Drift areas !!! On top of that Hilton's is going to donate a :ac550: IPAD3 the newest in Ipads... It will be loaded with his :ac550:Hilton's Real Time Navigator any Region(s) of the lucky winners choice for one years subscription!!!! Hilton's is also going to cover the :ac550: Apple Data Subscription for the year !!!! Tom is working on a couple of other things we have been talking about and will be at the Seminar to answer any questions you may have about Hilton's product !!! Thanks Tom for your donations again to The Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! Get Tight Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab**http://realtime-navigator.com*


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

We are pumped to be a part of the seminar. Thanks for having us.


----------



## "dotcom"

*Thanks E~SeaRider for donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit!!! They have donated 2 bags of any configuration... they will look great on your boat especially since you will be able to pick the right color to match your boat :doowapsta Get Tight Sucka!!!* http://www.marinebeanbags.com/default.aspx


----------



## "dotcom"

*Texas Coastal Kayak* has donated a guided half day kayak fishing trip for 3 people in the West Galveston Bay area to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit!!* George has been guiding since the 1960's and knows how to put you on a trophy fish!!! Thanks for your support


----------



## hilton

*swordfish seminar*



broadonrod said:


> *:doowapsta Hilton's has stepped up and going to do several things for the Seminar... First off he is going to cover the cost of getting us a :ac550: 73" Flat screen to make the seminar easier to see... Wish we would have had this sucker last year !!!! He is also providing a :ac550:huge map ( Banner ) for us to go over some Swordfishing areas on day and night time Swordfishing bottom , Structures and Drift areas !!! On top of that Hilton's is going to donate a :ac550: IPAD3 the newest in Ipads... It will be loaded with his :ac550:Hilton's Real Time Navigator any Region(s) of the lucky winners choice for one years subscription!!!! Hilton's is also going to cover the :ac550: Apple Data Subscription for the year !!!! Tom is working on a couple of other things we have been talking about and will be at the Seminar to answer any questions you may have about Hilton's product !!! Thanks Tom for your donations again to The Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! Get Tight Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab**http://realtime-navigator.com*


Thanks Brett,
Hilton's has some new stuff that is really cool and is hard to describe adequately here - you'll just have to see it at the seminar!

Looking forward to it and a great job Brett for a great cause.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## "dotcom"

*How about a pink ladies fishing accessory package!!!* *Fish-N-Hunt* has donated a pink ladies wading belt and a pink net.. *Grind Terminal Tackle* has donated two 8' pink fishing stringers.. *Assault the Salt *has donated a couple of ladies pink fishing shirts:doowapsta Thanks for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit!!!*

http://fishandhunt.com/
https://grindtt.com/
http://www.assaultthesalt.com/


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Dwayne Pesek* and *Emil Krejci* have donated a daytime swordfishing trip for two out of Matagorda, Tx to the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Every Day Heroes Benefit! Everyone that has fished out of Matagorda knows Dwayne's 27' ProKay *"No Mercy"* and Emil's 31' Ocean Master *"Persistance"*. These captains have been consistantly putting their customers on sow snapper for years but now they have been bitten by the sword bug. On two daytime sword trips last summer that they were able to fit in between their regular charter runs they brought 7 swords to the boat! Thanks Dwanye and Emil!

Visit http://www.pesekcharters.com/ and support our sponsors!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Do you need a cooler that will keep your fish cold for those overnight fish trips and handle all the abuse you can dish out on those long range trips? If you do then *Brute Box Coolers* is the cooler you need! Brute Box Coolers has donated a *Kodiak 155 Brute Box Cooler* for the Seminar! These are quality coolers for sure that are built tough! They hold ice for up to a week and are more affordable than their competition. Brute has paid attention to every detail; from quality latches, durable rope handles, gasketed lid, to indestructible hinges. These may just become the standard cooler here on the Texas Coast! *Thanks Brute Box Coolers!*

Vist http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/ and see their complete line of Brute Box Coolers.


----------



## broadonrod

*Fish Tails here on 2cool has been donating Items to the raffle and auction since the start !!! These are just a few things he has for the Benefit so far !!!! Thanks my brother once again for the donations to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!! See ya on the 24th ! Capt. Ahab I think its time for some GREEN for this sponsor.... Wait until yall see the Framed print he has for the Seminar :work: !!!! Very Cool !!! **FISH TAILS*







:flag:

*Castaway Offshore Rods for the Seminar Auction.* 
*Here is the rods I was talking with you about.*

*I am donating 6 rods in all.*

*2 Offshore Adventure Series*
*ASE806 6 foot 50-80lb Class*
*2 Offshore Series*
*TT70 Tarpon Tamer 15-30lb Class*
*1 Offshore Adventure Series*
*ASE4066 6-6 foot 20-40lb Class*
*1 Offshore Adventure Series*
*ASE4066 6-6 foot 20-40lb Class ((Go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com to donate or become a sponsor and support our Everyday Heroes ..:doowapsta))*


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*Work*

Thank you for All the work putting this on. Let's not forget who it's for, we all really owe our vets for everything thing that we enjoy. Without there efforts we would not even be able to plot the demise of any fish. Good bless America!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*







Don Savage has stepped up again !!! These guys don't stop !!!! Here is an AVET HX Don with Savage Rods here on 2cool has donated to the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit !!! Don has already donated a pile of rods and this was sent to me by email just a few minutes ago... Don you are to kind my brother thinking of all the tuna fisherman and donating this reel :work:..... Thanks again bro and everyone make sure you stop by and see Don Savage on the 24th he will have a full display of rods at the Savage Rods Booth !!! BOOM! :spineyes: Capt. Ahab Conact Don at : http://high-performance-rods.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> Thank you for All the work putting this on. Let's not forget who it's for, we all really owe our vets for everything thing that we enjoy. Without there efforts we would not even be able to plot the demise of any fish. Good bless America!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Speaking of you CSCHOOLFIELD  :flag:*Thanks for the Donations yourself bro... I got them in at the office today... Going to make the crowed suffer a couple of days before I postem LOL... The cash donation was cool too Thanks again Bro.... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to* Salty Dawgz Charters *in Louisiana for donating a* bay fishing trip for 2 people on Calcasieu Lake*(trip must be taken on a Mon-Thurs). These generous folks had a booth just a few spaces down from Savage at the fishing show. They believed in the cause and jumped right on board.. actually Tish from Salty Dawgz helped me secure several other donations at the show!!!! If you see a lady wearing a pink Get Tight Sucka shirt in Louisiana, say hi lol.. Thanks again *Salty Dawgz Charters* http://www.saltydawgzcharters.com/ for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks *Black Max Charters* for stepping up as well!!! They have also donated a *bay fishing trip for 2 people on Calcasieu Lake* (trip must be redeemed Mon-Thurs). Thanks *Black Max Charters *http://www.blackmaxcharters.com/ for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

A MUST HAVE.. well at least in my opinion lol.. Thanks *Best Buy* (district 26) for donating *2 Hero Go Pro packages!!!* Each package includes a *Go Pro HD Hero 2 Outdoor Edition, Go Pro Suction Mount and a 8 GB SDHC card.* Thanks *Best Buy* http://www.bestbuy.com/ for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks* TJ* at *Pier 30* in Surfside for stepping up again, last year TJ provided the bait for the *Get Tight LIL Suckas :bluefish: fishing tournament.* This year TJ has provided the bait for the tournament again along with plenty of chum to keep the fish close to the tournament grounds at Surfside Marina! He has also donated the freezer space for the swordfish that will be on display at the seminar and has offered to assist with parking and shuttle services :doowapsta on March 24th at the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit *:flag: Thanks *Pier 30* for your support!!!!


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to* South Coast Sailing Adventures* for donating a *3 hr introduction to sailing!!!!* They are located at the Kemah Boardwalk and sail on Clear Lake and Galveston Bay. Thanks for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: http://www.southcoastsailing.com/home.html


----------



## "dotcom"

*Terry Bartee Taxidermy* is donating a *whitetail deer shoulder mount* for the benefit!!! Terry is a great artist and has been doing the mounts for the Holdens for over 15 years, actually the first pic is of the 205 that was taken off the Chittim Ranch / Holden Roofing Pasture 2 years ago.:work: You can reach his office at 713-448-0480.. Thanks *Terry Bartee Taxidermy* for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to *The Depot Furniture Gallery* for donating to the benefit!!!! They have provided a *Framed Texas Flag*, some *Custom Texas Iron Work*.. craftsmanship on both of these items are exceptional!!! They have also donated a *$50.00 gift certificate* to The Depot Furniture Gallery or Manvel Mattress Furniture Gallery.. visit their website at http://westernrustic.com/. Thanks for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*:flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks *Mark Salesman* at *Advisors Financial Group* http://redirect.advisorsquare.com/new/advisorsfinancialgrp/ for your support!!! Mark has donated *4 Shimano Core 100mg* and *1 Stradic C14 3000f* inshore reels to go on some custom rods that were donated. These rod and reel combos are gonna be *first class setups*:dance: Thanks Mark for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*Makaira!!!!!* Justin over at* Makaira Pulling Lures* http://www.makairapullinglures.com/ has sent over *8 Custom Made Lures.*. These are awesome :dance: in fact for the last couple of years Makaira has been the* Booby Trap's lure of choice for Marlin, Sailfish, Wahoo and Tuna!!!!* This is a very *IMPRESSIV*E package... Thanks again *Justin* and* Makaira Pulling Lures* for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: Capt AHAB said not to be caught in a tournament without Makaira Lures in your spread!!!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Here is an artcile written in the El Campo Leader News this past week on the *"Every Day Heroes"* van program. I thought I would post it up so that everyone can see where the money raised is going. Its great to see a program where 100% of the money raised is used for the program.


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks *Tyler McDonough* for stepping up and supporting the benefit!!! Tyler is a *sales rep* at *Holden Roofing* and an avid tournament fisherman. He has donated a *full day fishing trip for three* people on his 22' Majek to fish in *Matagorda Bay*. All you need is to grab some snacks and that favorite rod and reel and get tight on trout! Tyler will provide fuel, bait and ice (trip must be taken April thru September 2012) Thanks *Tyler* for your support to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*Get Tight Sucka!!!* *Mark Phillips* has donated an *Overnight Swordfishing trip* :doowapsta Mark has a *35 Contender* "The Simpleman" and fishes out of Surfside. The trip will be for *2 people* and departs in the morning and will return the following afternoon.. includes fuel, bait and tackle.. just grab some food and drinks and go *get tight!* Thanks *Mark* for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: *Mark has also donated another huge item just now while he was giving me details on this trip, he's going to forward the details when hes gets off the water!!!*!


----------



## "dotcom"

*We just got this in the mail from Florida... THANKS RJ Boyle Studios!!!!! For ALL of your swordfishing needs contact RJ at his tackle shop.. He has an unbelievable selection of swordfish tackle and everything else for that matter! The Booby Trap Fishing Team has been buying tackle from RJ for over 10 years. Call his shop at (954) 420-5001 or check out his booth at the 2nd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :bounce: RJ is a world renowned swordfisherman, artist and will be a special guest speaker for the second year in a row! Thanks again RJ for the support that you have provided for this great cause  GET TIGHT SUCKAS.. This swordfish mount is 2cool*


----------



## "dotcom"

*If you haven't looked at this thread in a couple of days be sure to scroll back thru the pages... We have added numerous items and still have alot to post!!!! Thanks everyone for the support and for more info on the seminar, TO DONATE OR BECOME A SPONSOR go to

http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar*


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Scott Hunter of TimeLine Productions,L.L.C. has offered his services to the Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit.... :flag: We are talking about Videoing the event step by step... We have alot to go over and this is going to take a lot of work that most do not realize on Scotts part ... There is no way to smash 25 years of swordfishing into 5 or 6 hours and it is even going to be harder to put that and this 12 hour event into 1-1 1/2 hours video:headknock... But it looks like we are going to give it a shot... Scott**emailed and called today concerned about nothing but the support of the Everyday Heroes and that he would be willing to do what it takes ... This is prob the most time consuming job of the day of the event and several days after !!!! I am plannig on meeting with Scott tomorrow and get him some of the info he needs to get the ball rolling... What perfect timing !!!! We were looking for someone to donate this to the event and talked to a couple of people when Scott just appeared out of thin air !!!! Thanks Scott at TimeLine Productions L.L.C. for volunteering your time, service, and equiptment !!!!! Way 2cool my brother !!!! We will post details on **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** on how to get a video after the seminar and the proceeds will go to the "Everyday Heroes" !!! Thanks again Scott :work: Get Tight Suckas !!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*It is comfirmed... The Booby Trap Voodoo's sticks family has arrived from South Florida !!!! They will be looking for a boat to call home... The Booby Trap Sword Sticks are proven Swordfish catch machines... A must have... Our group of Voodo Sticks along with the chief Micheal was very happy to hear of their arrival.... Here is how they acted ... You can could Get Tight Swordfishing at The Dock with one of these suckers on your boat.... They will be up for raffle and auction Saturday the 24th.... Capt. Ahab 



*


----------



## hilton

Voodoo Happens!


----------



## Calmday

broadonrod said:


> *:work: Scott Hunter of TimeLine Productions,L.L.C. has offered his services to the Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" Benefit.... :flag: We are talking about Videoing the event step by step... We have alot to go over and this is going to take a lot of work that most do not realize on Scotts part ... There is no way to smash 25 years of swordfishing into 5 or 6 hours and it is even going to be harder to put that and this 12 hour event into 1-1 1/2 hours video:headknock... But it looks like we are going to give it a shot... Scott**emailed and called today concerned about nothing but the support of the Everyday Heroes and that he would be willing to do what it takes ... This is prob the most time consuming job of the day of the event and several days after !!!! I am plannig on meeting with Scott tomorrow and get him some of the info he needs to get the ball rolling... What perfect timing !!!! We were looking for someone to donate this to the event and talked to a couple of people when Scott just appeared out of thin air !!!! Thanks Scott at TimeLine Productions L.L.C. for volunteering your time, service, and equiptment !!!!! Way 2cool my brother !!!! We will post details on **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** on how to get a video after the seminar and the proceeds will go to the "Everyday Heroes" !!! Thanks again Scott :work: Get Tight Suckas !!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


 Awesome!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Aftco / Guy Harvey* has stepped up and added a Guy Harvery woven marlin print shirt personally signed by *Guy Harvey! *This is an awesome shirt! Aftco is trying to get some more items for the seminar as well. Thanks again *Aftco / Guy Harvey* for supporting our Every Day Heroes! :flag:


----------



## Disco Lady

broadonrod said:


> *It is comfirmed... The Booby Trap Voodoo's sticks family has arrived from South Florida !!!! They will be looking for a boat to call home... The Booby Trap Sword Sticks are proven Swordfish catch machines... A must have... Our group of Voodo Sticks along with the chief Micheal was very happy to hear of their arrival.... Here is how they acted ... You can could Get Tight Swordfishing at The Dock with one of these suckers on your boat.... They will be up for raffle and auction Saturday the 24th.... Capt. Ahab
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope they go to a good home. I miss them already those stick will get you tight Sucka!!!!!

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Konan

Video sounds awesome!


----------



## broadonrod

*Now here is a very cool new Item !!!!*

*:work: Spooled-Up Sportfishing has stepped up in supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! This is about the coolest thing I have seen in a while and we already have one on the boat !!! I got mine at the fishing show







... This reel/line spooler is a must have for all big game fisherman !!! I spooled an 80 with about 15 lbs of drag by my self in just a couple of minutes... Its one of the finest fishing inventions I have seen for the offshore guys... We respool alot thru out the summer and this is a tool we can use on the dock and in the boat !!! Thanks for donating one of these fine machines my brothers to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit :flag: !!!! See ya at the Seminar with your reel spooler dispayed at ya'lls booth !!! **www.spooledupsportfishing.com** Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*How about another 2cooler donation !!!!*

*:dance: MUY LOCO Sportfishing has stepped up and check this out !!!! I got a PM last night that said .. Hey Brett we want to donate something to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes"...I left my number an here is what Joey had to say today... How about a:bounce: full set of 4 AVET 50Ws:bounce: !!! I couldn't say Thanks fast enough LOL... What a great donation to a great cause.... Thanks for your support MUY LOCO Sportfishing !!!!:dance: Thats taking care of our own there my brother !!!! See ya at the seminar and I hope your team STAYS TIGHT ALL SEASON BRO !!!!! To make a donation or become a sponsor go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or PM me here... Capt. Ahab :cheers:*


----------



## broadonrod

*Grand Prize Drawing !!! The door prize will be a trip on the Booby Trap...*

*The Booby Trap/ Holden Roofing will be inviting one guest on an offshore fishing adventure on their 52' Viking ... This Item will be a door prize not raffle or auction... Keep your ticket stub at the gate and put the small part of the ticket in to win the drawing!!! Winner must be 18 years old or older to win... The last 3 trips we gave away were off the hook catching 14 billfish on one trip 15 on another, and 13 on the last one with 3 swords that trip 300-400lbs... We hope to have a repeat year and the trips turn out the same .. We met some really great people on the last three trips that have become good friends an fishing buddies... Good luck to everyone on the Drawing and don't forget to keep that ticket stub !!!! Trip has no cash value and can not be sold or traded The winner with the name on the ticket must take the trip and must be present at the drawing to win... .... Trip will take place leaving Surfside Texas April-September 2012 Get Tight Suckas !!! Go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* *or **www.holdenroofing.com** for more info... Thanks Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Disco Lady

I'm 18 ?


DL


----------



## Disco Lady

I would like to wish y'all the best of luck! on this fishing trip aboard the Booby Trap! I was lucky to have fished aboard her in 2010. Brett, runs a first class operation with a top notch crew. So get ready to Get Tight Sucka!!!!!

DL :doowapsta


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

broadonrod said:


> *:work: Spooled-Up Sportfishing has stepped up in supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit !!!! This is about the coolest thing I have seen in a while and we already have one on the boat !!! I got mine at the fishing show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This reel/line spooler is a must have for all big game fisherman !!! I spooled an 80 with about 15 lbs of drag by my self in just a couple of minutes... Its one of the finest fishing inventions I have seen for the offshore guys... We respool alot thru out the summer and this is a tool we can use on the dock and in the boat !!! Thanks for donating one of these fine machines my brothers to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit :flag: !!!! See ya at the Seminar with your reel spooler dispayed at ya'lls booth !!! **www.spooledupsportfishing.com** Capt. Ahab*


Thanks for the kind words! We are honored to be a part of the seminar.


----------



## broadonrod

:biggrin: Time to Get Tight Suckas! Yall have a great product bro.... Ahab


----------



## "dotcom"

*TEXAS DEERSLAYER KNIVES* has donated a *Custom "BIG TEX" filet knife!!!* The handle is made from a 6x7, 368 inch Bull Elk and has Quina wood adornment from Peru. The cryogenic blade was tempered in -305 degree liquid nitrogen for 2 hrs to ensure a long lasting edge:bounce: This knife came in today and is 2cool!!!! Thanks *TEXAS DEERSLAYER KNIVES *http://texasdeerslayerknives.blogspot.com/ for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks *Huselton & Osina Dentistry* in Richmond for donating a *ZOOM Laser Teeth Whitening and Bleach Trays Package!!!* They were supporters of the 1st Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :work: Visit the website at http://ww.adobeequipment.com/index.html Thanks again *Huselton & Osina Dentistry* for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

*Cannan Lights* has donated *2 Marine LED lights*, they are the 6 shooter series. Thanks *Cannan Lights* http://www.cannanlight.com/ for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: For more information on the event or becoming a sponsor go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Now this is above and beyond !!!!*

*:work: RON HOOVER RV & MARINE CENTERS donated a 40'x100'... Chris Hoover Text me today and said WHAT IF WE HAVE BAD WEATHER? :spineyes: So They are haveing a SECOND 40'x100' TENTS SET UP !!!! WOW!!!!!!!! Looks like Ron Hoover has us covered .... That makes a total of 100'x200' area cover with the marina awning!!! Thanks a million to the Hoover Family once again for supporting the Swordfish Seminar EVERYDAY HEROES !!!! :clover:Capt. Ahab *
*







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Performance CONTRACTORS,INC has stepped up !!!!!! They are donating :bounce:SIX AVET REELS YES you read it right !!!! 6 more AVETS:bounce: will be up for raffle or auction Thanks to Performance CONTRACTORS,INC...:spineyes: It is unbelievable how many great people and companies are stepping up supporting this cause without even blinking an eye !!!! Thanks Performance CONTRACTORS,INC for your donation to the "Everyday Heroes" !!!! See ya at the Swordfish Seminar !!!!!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapsta Boudreault Marine Electronics Is who installed all of the Electronics in the Booby Trap and did a great job if you need electronics they are top notch !!! Well their true colors are really showing with the support they are giving to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" !!! Ali Boudreault with Boudreault Marine Electronics has already donated 2 Swordfishing reels and he donated :walkingsm"Another Avet reel today" !!!! What can you say about all these sponsors !!!! 2cool ! Thanks again **www.boudreaultmarine.com* :shamrock: *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*OK I want to give a huge thanks to Don at Savage Rods & reels and RJ at RJ Boyle Tackle again !!! Both of these guys have donated so many Items already its unbelievable... I want everyone to know that almost all of this tackle, Rods and reels have been purchased thru these two guys with no mark up !!! They have sold the sponsors this tackle at cost for the benefit !!!! I have been on the phone with these guys prob. 50 times each not counting emails !!!! Once again Great guys and HUGE supporters of the Texas Swordfish Seminar "EVERYDAY HEROES" Benefit !!!!! angelsmThanks Don and RJ !!! :shamrock:Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> :work: *HERE IS THE COMPANY THAT WAS OUR #1 SPONSOR LAST YEAR.... EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE SWORDFISH SEMINAR AND EVERYDAY HEROES BENEFIT LAST YEAR CAN TELL YOU WHAT MOODY NATIONAL BANK DID FOR THE ENTIRE EVENT!!!!! THEY DONATED SO MANY THINGS IT WOULD TAKE ME ALL NIGHT TO POST THEM ALL !!!! THEY ALSO WERE AMONG THE TOP BIDDERS IN THE LIVE AUCTION !!!!! WELL THEY ARE BACK AGAIN AND SURE ENOUGH MOODY NATIONAL BANK HAS GONE ABOVE AND BEYOND LAST YEAR WITH THEIR DONATIONS AGAIN THIS YEAR TO THE SEMINAR/BENEFIT.... THE PEOPLE I HAVE MET FROM MOODY HAVE BEEN SO GENEROUS I CAN'T EVEN PUT IT INTO WORDS !!!! I WILL BE POSTING SOME OF THE THINGS THEY ARE DONATING AS WE GO !!! WHAT A GREAT BUNCH OF FOLKS !!!!!!!!... THANKS MIKE ....... AND THE REST OF THE MOODY NATIONAL BANK GROUP FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE AND ALL YOU ARE DOING NOW TO MAKE ALL OF THIS POSSIBLE FOR THESE VETERANS OUR EVERYDAY HEROES..*. *http://www.moodybank.com/*


:ac550: *Moody National Bank !!! Im lost on even trying to figure out where to start here LOL... I heard today that the Everyday Heroes have moved their account to Moody National Bank.... The Bank Started out by putting angelsm$5000.00 in the account!!! YEPangelsm $5000.00 !!!! How is that for starters :biggrin: !!!! We also have some really cool Moody Garden Packages coming !!!! They are covering the cost of the BBQ and Barry SR and JR are cooking it again this year !!!! We are looking at ANOTHER CRUISE to the Caribbean donated by Moody National Bank !!!! Ill stop here for now







LOL........ Mike you and the Moody National Bank folks are way 2cool !!!!! Thanks a million for everything ya'll have done and are doing for the Everyday Heroes !!!!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*
*







*
*







*


----------



## idletime

Wow... ton of items I hope to be bidding on. Really great additions Bret and crew...you guys are doing an amazing job! Plus, hats off to the sponsors that are stepping up, Awesome job guys!! It will be one for the books, that is for sure! Next Saturday cant get here fast enough.







Thanks again for letting us be part of the event again this year!









There are some great trips and items donated already.

I went on one of the from last years seminar. It was going for a decent price, so we jumped on it. We spent two nights offshore and trolled some great water looking for marlin. First night we dropped for swords, but the weeds were thick on the grounds and the wind was kicking that night. So, we called it early and tried to get some shut eye for the next morn. Seas settled, so we headed way off to a rip we had seen on the charts about 140nm off... where we lost one small white. However, we did load the boat with nice mahi and wahoo that day. Then ran over to a near bye floater and worked the yellowfin over. It was a great trip with some hardcore fisherman.

Here are a few pictures from a trip I will not soon forget. All made possible by the booby trap team and the sponsors who support the cause. :brew:


----------



## "dotcom"

:doowapsta *This time next Saturday the Get Tight Lil Suckas Fishing Tournament will be underway* :doowapsta Thanks to *MC Saltwater Tackle* and *Pier 30* for your support to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: and the *Get Tight Lil Suckas Fishing Tournament* :bluefish: *MC Saltwater Tackle* has stepped up to help direct this part of the Seminar and* Pier 30* will be providing the bait again to help the kids GET TIGHT!!!! See y'all next Saturday :spineyes: www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Check out my buddy Mike !!!* I have been talking with him for about a year off and on about swordfishing and he has proven to be one of the new guys to keep an eye on this season... His desire to catch swords is above and beyond and its starting to show... He caught this sword in one of our (secret spots)







this past week and has taken over the first place spot in the winter tournament going on for swords... Nice fish MIKE !! I think he said it was* 253 lbs* and his best sword so far.. This young man with his ambition will prob double this one by the end of the tourn. :work: If Mike can make it he will be rigging baits with me at one of our demo tables at the seminar... Congrats on a nice sword Mike and see ya Saturday !!! *We will be giving out several great areas to start trying for day and night time swords this year at the seminar !!!* Get Tight Sucka ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another *daytime sword rod and reel combo* that will be up for auction or raffle !!! We have 2 of these one will be raffled and the other will be raffle or auction... This is a great daytime sword rig... We are working on seperating raffle and auction Items now.. We are going to have a pile of incredible stuff to send home with lucky ticket winners and buyers !!!! We still have alot to post .... I think we are at 7 pages of items now and *over 100 sponsors*!!!! *Book your hotel today* and bring a truck :spineyes: LOL.. Gate will open at 9:00 am... *The auction/raffle should start at 5:00 pm* Event should last late into the night finishing up with the Live band, Fishing stories and dancing !!!! Hope to see you all there... *For more info go to *_*www.boobytrapfishingteam.com*__* Thanks for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab*_


----------



## broadonrod

*Hey everyone check out the Sponsor page !!!!*

*We still have several Sponsors to get on the site but look at the updates and all the great Sponsors we have up so far.... http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/sponsors We will be posting more tomorrow but still very impressed to see how many people have stepped up in supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "EVERYDAY HEROES" Benefit.. Remember these great folks when you need something !!! PS. We recieved alot more Items today and will try to get more posted before the Seminar.... We will have the 2 monster tents Ron Hoover RV & Marine took care of up Thursday and Venders will be setting up friday... Looks like it going to be great weather and a monster turn out !!!! Gates Open at 9:00 am Saturday.... Dont forget we will have a hole 200lb swordfish on display along with other fish like Pomfrets ...Everyone will be Getting Tight This Year Suckas ! Capt. Ahab :dance:*


----------



## EndTuition

Is there a schedule for the events ?
Is the seminar at a specific time ?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Kidfish at 10, lunch at 12, and seminar will begin around 1.


----------



## Savage Rods

Got some reels in today, waiting for another couple of boxes to arrive. This is gonna be fun


----------



## broadonrod

EndTuition said:


> Is there a schedule for the events ?
> Is the seminar at a specific time ?


*Check out this Link for the SCHEDULE OF EVENTS....* *Just got this up today !!! GET TIGHT LIL SUCKAS Tournament starts at 10:00 am ! You can purchase Tickets with wrist band at the gate at 9:00am Capt. Ahab **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar*


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Roofing and the Booby Trap Crew will be donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit a YOUTH Management hunt to hunt one whitetail buck on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch in South Texas... This will be a three day hunt for one youth 6-17 yrs old and one Parent or Guardian to accompany them .. 2 Evening hunts and 2 morning hunts...Meals, Lodge, Guide, and transportation to and from blind included... Our three 2cool giveaway hunts this past season all were winners in several deer contest.. This hunt has no guaranty but we have been 100% on all youth hunts in the past.. The Ranch is Low Fence just under 15000 acres of South Texas brush filled with Monster Whitetail... The youngster should see as many or more than 100+ deer per day and not uncomon to see bucks scoring 180-200+"... Hunt has no cash value and can not be sold or traded...Hunt is a gun hunt for (1-Management deer determined by guide) for the 2012-2013 regular whitetail deer season taken in Nov 2012... We have a blast on the ranch with the young hunters and can't wait to see who gets this one.. Here is Lance one of our 3- 2cooler Youth hunt winners from last years give away hunt :work:... Thanks Everyone for all the support to the EVERYDAY HEROES !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Think we have Parking issues covered !!!! Looks like we have 2-4 shuttles donated and parking areas donated by local businesses in the area !!! Way Cool !!!* *There will be signs where to park if regular parking is full and a shuttle will drive you to the event...* *We have been told the shuttles will be running day and night...* *Some will even pick up and drop off at most hotels in the area... This is getting way to easy...* Thanks TJ and the Everyday Heroes for furnishing the shuttles !! *Look for the signs on your way to the marina in case it is full when you get there... We will have additional parking on both sides of the surfside bridge* :work:...* Thanks again to everyone helping and everyone coming to this great event supporting our Veterans !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *Check out this Link for the SCHEDULE OF EVENTS....* *Just got this up today !!! GET TIGHT LIL SUCKAS Tournament starts at 10:00 am ! You can purchase Tickets with wrist band at the gate at 9:00am Capt. Ahab **[URL]http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/boobytrap/swordfishseminar*[/URL]


 Almost forgot to post...
We had some great prizes donated today for the kids fishing tournament !!!! All Kids win something !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09

These donations are blowing my mind!!! This is going to be one awesome event. What an opportunity to raise money and give back to those that have served us most. Can't wait!! Get Tight Sucka!!


----------



## GETREEL

*Auction?*

If you win a auction item, what forms of payment are required? Cash, check, debit?


----------



## broadonrod

GETREEL said:


> If you win a auction item, what forms of payment are required? Cash, check, debit?


 *Credit Card , Checks with ID, and Cash...* No IOUs LOL.... Thanks Great point... We will be able to take credit cards for raffle tickets also... Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking

broadonrod said:


> *Credit Card , Checks with ID, and Cash...* No IOUs LOL.... Thanks Great point... We will be able to take credit cards for raffle tickets also... Capt. Ahab


That's not good!


----------



## "dotcom"

*How about a 3 day / 2 night stay at The Dawn Condominiums on Galveston Island!!! :dance: This trip is for two adults. Thanks for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :flag:*


----------



## "dotcom"

*SunCoast Marine Works* has donated a *HOG HUNT* at *Creepy Creek Ranch*!!! *These guys have helped SOOO much with this event* :work: Thanks for your continued support of *The Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to *New Birmingham Inc *for your support!!!! These guys have stepped up *HUGE* and have donated *6 Shimano Trinidad* reels on *Shimano Trevala* rods :work: They have also donated *two 80W reels* to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: This event would not be the same without the sponsors!!!


----------



## "dotcom"

:bluefish:Another full day *offshore fishing trip!!!* Thanks Texas Offshore Safaris for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to *M & G Trailer Ranch* in Clute, Tx! They have donated a *3 day travel trailer rental* to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes* Benefit :flag: http://www.mgtrailerranch.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

*Thanks to Fishing Tackle Unlimited for donating a Shimano Talica reel on a Shimano Terez rod to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit :flag:* http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

We just got a sweet package in the mail... a* box full of swordfish hooks* and other items from *Mustad*!!! Thanks for stepping up to support the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag:


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to *Bad Boy Custom Rods*.. they heard about the seminar a quickly offered to support the cause!!! They have donated a *custom bay rod* :work: Thanks for donating to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: http://www.badboycustomrods.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

EVEN more rods!!! Thanks *Waterloo* for stepping up.. they have donated *FOUR* bayrods for the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: http://www.waterloorods.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

Thanks to *Border Bandit Guide Service* for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*!!! :flag: They have donated a day *Axis doe hunt* around Leakey TX.. you can reach them at 830.275.2199


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I can not believe the amount of merchandise that has been donated. This is personally from a nobody, I would like to say THANK YOU!! to everyone!!! Now on another note, my wife can not make it she has to work before going out of town so I have one ticket. If you would like to come and really do not have the 20 then I will give it to you if not someone can buy it from me if you do not have one yet!! Send a message. Thanks FISH ON!!!


----------



## JB Offshore

Some great gifts for a great cause. I can not wait till sat. It is going to be fun.


----------



## ProjectDrift

*2 tickets for $20.00*

I intended on going to the seminar but the weather is just too right so I decided to head offshore for a couple days...If you live in the Spring/Woodlands area and want (2) tickets for $20.00 come by my office tomorrow between 9 and 5 at 14504 N. Freeway(Airtex and 45 on the North Feeder) PM me if you want them...

Austin


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*Tickets*

this is a joke right????? 1/2 price tickets to a benefit for OUR vets. Why dont you give them to some one with a kid so they can fish the tournament?another idea would be give them to a vet to enjoy some food and entertainment. If those ideas won't work I'll be glad to send you 40 bucks and you can buy ice with it for Saturday!!!!!!!:flag::flag: Find a way to help this who help us all!!!!!!


ProjectDrift said:


> I intended on going to the seminar but the weather is just too right so I decided to head offshore for a couple days...If you live in the Spring/Woodlands area and want (2) tickets for $20.00 come by my office tomorrow between 9 and 5 at 14504 N. Freeway(Airtex and 45 on the North Feeder) PM me if
> Austin


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

My one ticket as been taken care of. Thank You FISH ON!!


----------



## broadonrod

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> I can not believe the amount of merchandise that has been donated. This is personally from a nobody, I would like to say THANK YOU!! to everyone!!! Now on another note, my wife can not make it she has to work before going out of town so I have one ticket. If you would like to come and really do not have the 20 then I will give it to you if not someone can buy it from me if you do not have one yet!! Send a message. Thanks FISH ON!!!


 Yes SR lots of great people out there !!!! Glad your going to get to make it !!! I am guessing about half of the Items have been posted it is going to be unreal... We are going to post alot of info tomorrow and get up some more sponsors... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*We have some Items and different things going on  that will be at the Seminar we haven't even mentioned.. A lot of them ... I think we are going to keep some of it on the down low until everyone gets there .... Also Looks like we don't run out of "Budweiser" beer this year... Just got that news today !!!!:dance:.... If you plan on swordfishing this year and want to figure out Daytime and Night time swords you don't want to miss the Seminar... We are going to try to get across how to catch several swords a day not just hope for a bite or 2 ... We are going to try to get the info you need to catch them when everyone else is looking for them... If you have tried daytime swordfishing and had no luck or missed the bite or even caught a few our goal is to send you back to sea with full confidence in Getting Tight Fast... If you miss the seminar the guys that didn't will always have the edge on ya ...No Presure LOL... How would it feel to pull into the dock with 15 flags on an overnighter and a 300-400 lb sword on Ice your next trip , It could happen... Don't fish all year and be the lucky crew that catches 3 or 4 swords a year...Be the crew that catches 3-4 on a day run !!! We are looking forward to seeing everyone there and will do our best this year to get everyone started in the right areas with the right bait, using the right weights, line, leaders, and so on ... We are also going to try our best to get everyone the info they need from start to finish on moon phases to water depths... Several people that have swordfished different parts of the world will be sharing info and techniques... My crew from the Booby Trap, Rj Boyle, Tim with LP, Kevin with The Po on Harpoons and more... This event has grown into a monster fast and with some of the greatest folks I have ever met !!!! Lets Talk about swords for a few hours, Eat BBQ and SHRIMP, raffle off and auction off the tons of Items that great people have donated to our Veterans, :ac550: Watch the 10 models walk around with the raffle tickets, have drinks and tell fishing stories while laughing at the fishermen trying to dance to the Live Band all WHILE SUPPORTING OUR "EVERYDAY HEROES" Veterans !!!!







Brett/ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

:biggrin: *Catch more swords than tuna !!!! Texas Swordfish Seminar !!!* :cheers:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Will tickets still be available at the door?


----------



## Game On

yes


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Check this out! *Brute Coolers* has put the 2012 swordfish seminar logo and a cool swordfish picture on the 155 qt cooler they have donated! 
This cooler looks awesome! Jeremy with Brute Coolers went the extra mile to get this done for us. They can do this sort of custom thing on special orderded coolers. Thanks Brute Coolers! Both the Boobytrap fishing team and Every Day Heroes :flag: thanks you!

http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Les McDonald*, a well known local wildlife artist and fellow 2cooler has donated a print to the 2012 Texas Swordfish Seminar and Every Day Heroes benefit! This is a very good looking speckled trout print named *"Filling a Limit"*. Thanks Les for supporting our Vets! :flag:

You can see other prints from Les McDonald at:
http://www.lesmcdonald.com/


----------



## broadonrod

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Will tickets still be available at the door?


Tickets will be sold at the gate and the event starts at 9:00 am... 
We will have several shuttles picking people up and dropping them off if you have to park away from the marina... There will be parking signs just follow them to the parking areas and you will get a ride... Several new items donated today !!!! Thanks Everyone for supporting !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Never mind, guy just called about the ticket


----------



## "dotcom"

Looks like its going to be a late night :bounce: hope you have your hotel booked LOL!! *Cooper Wade* and his band will be there to finish the night off with a great time.. we have heard nothing but good about them! He has some of his music on his website http://cooperwade.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

Something for the tournament fisherman!!! *Texas Billfish Championship* has donated one entry to the tournament June 20-24 2012 along with a 2 day slip rental during the tournament!!! Thanks for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: http://www.texasbillfishchampionship.com/


----------



## "dotcom"

More Tournament Fishing!!!! Thanks to the *Texas Legends Billfish Tournament* for donating 1 entry fee to the *Texas Legends Billfish Tournament August 8-12, 2012 *:work: Special thanks to *Capt John Cochrane* for working up the donations and look forward to seeing you at the Blue Marlin table at the seminar answering all the questions about Blue Marlin!!! Thanks for supporting the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit* :flag: http://www.stingerhooksystems.com/legends.htm


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I am unfamiliar with the area can you give me an address to the marina so I can plug it in to my GPS.


----------



## Joe_S

*Directions*



FishingFanatic96 said:


> I am unfamiliar with the area can you give me an address to the marina so I can plug it in to my GPS.


827 Gulf Road
Surfside Beach, TX 77541

http://www.surfside-marina.com

http://www.surfside-marina.com/directions-surfside-marina.cfm

Hard to miss...here is the view from the ICW bridge crossing into Surfside Beach...


----------



## Disco Lady

Y'all have a great seminar!:smile:

DL


----------



## jdusek

Leaving Austin at 5:20, stop by the hotel to drop off one car and we will see you all there.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Here is a little preview of the items on the live auction. This stuff is amazing to see.


----------



## broadonrod

See everyone in the morning!!! Looks like we are ready as we cann get... Going to be a blast  Capt. Ahab


----------



## Outcast

Pulling out in 45 minutes! CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :cheers: :dance: :slimer: :bounce:


----------



## bluewateraggie

That was a pretty awesome day at surfside. My boy went and used all the luck for the day by catching the 6.2 lb redfish in the little suckas tourney so i got skunked in the raffle, lol. Food was great, people were great, lots of good beer (for those of you that stayed late you know what I am talking about). Sure sounded like a LOT of money was raised for a really good cause. Way to go and I applaud and thank everyone that worked so hard to put this event on and make it a success. My family and I enjoyed everything all day and appreciate being able to attend.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

It got a little drawn out towards the end. But all in all a good day for the cause. FISH ON!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

great time guys,

I liked the spread out, break out tables for the rigging


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Thanks for letting us be a part of such a great cause. Can't wait to hear how much money was raised. Good job Booby Trap crew and all that helped.


----------



## Savage Rods

It was a blast, great seeing some old friends and meet some new ones. Great day of learning and even better seeing the funds raised for our Everyday heros.


----------



## wampuscat

Had a great time, it would be fun to have a tournament after it next year.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Event Went Awesome!!!!!!*

I still cannot believe I won the LP raffle at the end.:bounce:
Thanks to everyone who ended up coming out and giving to such a great cause. Thanks to Bret and Crew for this great opportunity to help out. 
I really enjoyed meeting a lot of really nice 2Coolers and Sword Fishermen. I learned a bunch about tile fishing from Grant and cannot wait to try that out with the new rig. I never got to taste one of those cookies but I am sure they were great though!!!!!
:flag:

Josh


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Nothing like bad timing........*

It really sucks my bosses boss is in town all week and it looks like fishing seas.


----------



## sea hunt 202

if you are accepting guest my wife and I would be interested, what would be the cost.


----------



## broadonrod

*Just a quick post... I have been trying to keep up with emails and PMs ... Thanks Everyone for all the support !!!!! I don't even have the final #s yet we still have not got everything final... Thats a good thing because we are waiting on more money that has been donated :smile:... What a great turn out I think we had just over 1200 people in and out all together something like that and have already blown way by $200,000.00 for the Everyday Heroes !!!! Ill post more detail thru out the week.... We will have The Swordfishing area Maps for sale at our Holden Roofing Office that Hiltons did up for the seminar while they last... When we get them in I will post it up here on the Bluewater board you will have to call 281-344-9083 to get one... I will post when we get them in... We should have enough that we don't run out Tom donated alot of these suckers.. They are 20.00 and the money goes to the Everyday Heroes.... We will also still have a few shirts left and a few visors are also 20.00... You will have to go by the office and get them there will be no mail outs sorry.... Once again I will post when all this stuff is there getting alot of emails ... Thanks everyone once again so much for supporting this great cause !!!!! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden :dance:*


----------



## Captn C

I'm interested in the video...there was some talk about there being a video...I had to run a charter Saturday and couldn't be there! So I would be game for that...


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> I'm interested in the video...there was some talk about there being a video...I had to run a charter Saturday and couldn't be there! So I would be game for that...


 *We have a video being made now and I will get it posted up as soon as we get them... We have some shirts, and swordfishing area charts aval. at our Rosenberg office now...Shirts and Charts are 20.00 each All the money for the shirts and charts left from the seminar will go to the Everyday Heroes !!! :work: You can pick up your Swordfish Seminar Shirts and Charts at our Holden Roofing office while they last the address is 2128 1st Street-Rosenberg Tx. 77471 call first to make sure we have your sizes left ...281-344-9083 Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I want a video also. We were to busy giving demo's to learn how to get tight! Glad we were able to be there!


----------



## broadonrod

Scott is working on the video I talk to him earlier... I will post up how to get the video when we get them together ... Thanks everyone again for making the Seminar what it is and supporting the Everyday Heroes... I have still been swamped with emails and Pms sorry if I havn't responded yet Im getting there ... Everyone take a look at all the sponsors that supported the event at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com ... We are still getting donations in from several people and don't have a total to the dollar yet but thats a good thing :dance:... A few Swordfish Seminar Shirts and Daytime/nighttime swordfish charts with Lat/Lon #s of the sword grounds are still aval. at our Holden Roofing office you can get them by calling 281-344-9083... We are way over 200,000.00 already and still counting going to the Everyday Heroes ... Thank you everyone for the support once again !!!!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Sounding_7th

broadonrod said:


> Scott is working on the video I talk to him earlier... I will post up how to get the video when we get them together ... Thanks everyone again for making the Seminar what it is and supporting the Everyday Heroes... I have still been swamped with emails and Pms sorry if I havn't responded yet Im getting there ... Everyone take a look at all the sponsors that supported the event at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com ... We are still getting donations in from several people and don't have a total to the dollar yet but thats a good thing :dance:... A few Swordfish Seminar Shirts and Daytime/nighttime swordfish charts with Lat/Lon #s of the sword grounds are still aval. at our Holden Roofing office you can get them by calling 281-344-9083... We are way over 200,000.00 already and still counting going to the Everyday Heroes ... Thank you everyone for the support once again !!!!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


> $200k.............AMAZING!:flag::flag::cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Sounding_7th said:


> > $200k.............AMAZING!:flag::flag::cheers:


*Still have a few shirts and Charts at our Holden Roofing office... We have been selling alot the last week or so if anyone wants Shirts or Day and Night time Swordfishing Charts... Call 281-344-9083 before coming by and picking them up.... We are going to store the rest of them for next year soon.... Thanks Tom Hilton for getting those Badarsss Charts done for the seminar.... I have one hanging right here in my office ..... We still have alot of the cards left with the daytime and nighttime swordfishing numbers on them if you come by to get shirts or Charts ask one of the girls in the office for them also I think the cards have like 35 swordfishing spots on them.... Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab Get them before they get stored away !!!*


----------



## broadonrod

Could the winner of the Booby Trap Swordfishing Trip at the Swordfish Seminars drawing send me a* PM or email me at **[email protected]*.com... You could also call me at our *Holden Roofing office ask for Brett Holden at 281-344-9083.....* Its time to get tight... I can't find your number :headknock Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*I'm Not Eaxctly Sure, BUT.....*

I'm not Exactly positive but I think A Guy Named "BIG PAPPA" won that Trip...Guys, correct me If I'm Wrong..


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Could the winner of the Booby Trap Swordfishing Trip at the Swordfish Seminars drawing send me a* PM or email me at **[email protected]*.com... You could also call me at our *Holden Roofing office ask for Brett Holden at 281-344-9083.....* Its time to get tight... I can't find your number :headknock Thanks Capt. Ahab


 Wrong


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Go get em!! BANG!! Next Tuesday thru late Thursday is looking very promising!! FISH ON guys!! All the best of luck to ya!!


----------



## jgale

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'm not Exactly positive but I think A Guy Named "BIG PAPPA" won that Trip...Guys, correct me If I'm Wrong..


I seem to recall that as well, of course the trip was for two right :dance:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*I Knew It*



jgale said:


> I seem to recall that as well, of course the trip was for two right :dance:


See Brett, I told you I was Right.


----------



## Savage Rods

I PM'd it to you. You all are too much, lol


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> See Brett, I told you I was Right.


Ok I remember now LOL..... Thanks Don ....


----------



## broadonrod

Savage Rods said:


> I PM'd it to you. You all are too much, lol


* Think John bought one of the trips in the auction.. I need to find out if anyone knows the gentleman that won the trip we gave away as a door prize... If anyone knows him can you PM me his # please? Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------

